# Die Magiermafia im neuen Addon



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

da Kitzuina nicht mehr in diesem Forum posten kann und er ein neues Thema in seinem Blog veröffentlich hat, poste ich dieses Thema hier im Forum, weil sehr interessant ist.

Hier das Thema:

---------------------------------------

Hallo Leser,

das neue Addon ist ab Dezember "On Air" und wird einiges in der WoW verändern. Eine Veränderung wird die Abschaffung der öffentlichen Portale in Dalaran und Shattrah sein. 

Da die Meisten innerhalb der Community zu faul sein werden Schiffe, Zeppeline, Bahnen u.s.w zu benutzen, um an ihre Zielorte zu kommen, werden die Magier eine nie endene Nachfrage an Portalen bekommen. 

Das ist eine tolle Möglichkeit, um virtuell reich zu werden. In einigen Foren wird bereits darüber gesprochen, wie hoch der Preis sein soll, ein Portal zu öffnen. Momentan liegt der Preis bei 50 g pro User.

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn ein Untergrundnetz von Mafiamagier entsteht, die dadurch versuchen das Große Gold zu machen.

-----------------

Was haltet ihr davon?

Eine Frage an die Nichtmagier. Wie werdet mit der Goldgier umgehen?


Hier der entsprechende Link zum Video: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O-xSYfezkdw


Also, lasst uns eine tolle Konversation führen.


----------



## Jogl3r (12. Oktober 2010)

_"Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn ein Untergrundnetz von Mafiamagier entsteht, die dadurch versuchen das Große Gold zu machen."

_
Glaubst du das ernsthaft? Das ist weder New York noch Mafia 2 auf der Konsole, sondern WoW.


----------



## Sunyo (12. Oktober 2010)

Wo bleibt die Auswahl: Ich erstelle Portale auch ohne Entschädigung?


----------



## Fresh_Prince (12. Oktober 2010)

Auf jedenfall wird so etwas geben.Magier die sich für was besseres halten und nur noch gegn hohes tg port stellen.Es wird noch vereinzelnte Magier geben denen das egal is die einfach n Port stellen oder in Raids oder sonst wo.Aber ich denke auch ma das der größte anteil an magiern geldgierig werden und alle abzocken wollen.Aber wenn sich alle fliegen in Azeroth kaufen dann denke ich das die meisten die 5 min dann doch lieber selber fliegen

Lg


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> _"Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn ein Untergrundnetz von Mafiamagier entsteht, die dadurch versuchen das Große Gold zu machen."
> 
> _
> Glaubst du das ernsthaft? Das ist weder New York noch Mafia 2 auf der Konsole, sondern WoW.




Ok, da hat Kitzuina vielleicht übertrieben, aber es ist doch wahr, dass die Magier so eine super Goldquellen kommen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2010)

Dann verlangt mein Tank eben für jeden Spott, den er wegen overnukender Magier machen muss, auch eine hohe Goldsumme. Mal sehen, wer schneller reich ist.


----------



## AlphaChris (12. Oktober 2010)

die magier werden alle abzocken, damit ist zu rechnen und wie ich finde auch verständlich, sie haben was was andere wollen dafür müssen se blechen.

Da werden die Magier wirtschaftlich denken, die leute werden dann weiter suchen schließlich aber trotzdem den preis bezahlen um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Kartonics (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi Kitzuina/Mimina??? Geht es dir wieder besser nach deiner Absage von der Gilde?



Ps:Ich spiele Magier die Prozente sind heftig aber viel zu wenig Nachfrage...

Kosten pro Port=20s
TG=von nix-10g


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Fresh_Prince schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich alle fliegen in Azeroth kaufen dann denke ich das die meisten die 5 min dann doch lieber selber fliegen
> 
> Lg




das wird bestimmt nicht passieren. die meisten sind doch echt faul. die warten sogar 10 min auf ein portal als 5 min zu fliegen. die foren werden bestimmt vollgespammt mit beiträgen: "magier xy hat mir kein portal gemacht".


----------



## Jogl3r (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Ok, da hat Kitzuina vielleicht übertrieben, aber es ist doch wahr, dass die Magier so eine super Goldquellen kommen.



Stimmt, aber die Vorstellung an einen verrauchtem Raum in dem 4-5 Magier hocken und Gold zählen und illegal Runen anbauen... xD

Magier kommen gut an Gold, aber mit der Zeit werden die Leute auch wieder Zeppeline, Schiffe usw. benutzen.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt ja irgendwie die Auswahl: "Ich zocke kein Geld ab, nehme aber gerne ein TG wie wenn ich was verzaubern würde als Entschädigung für den geringen Zeitaufwand!"


----------



## Rabaz (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele auch Magier zur Zeit und das wird wohl auch erstma mein 'main' bleiben. Für mich sind diese ganzen Änderungen aber völlig uninteressant, denn ich werde es genauso halten wie bisher:

Wenn  mich jemand freundlich fragt mache ich ein Portal wenn es mir gerade passt. Ansonsten bin ich aber kein Scheiß Taxi-Unternehmer. 

Ich habe twinks so ungefähr aller Klassen und Rassen (mehr oder weniger weit gespielt) und noch NIE habe ich jemanden angelabert um ein Portal. Ich habs immer verkraftet, z.B. mitm Draenei dann halt mal eine Schiffsreise zu machen um in die Zivilisation zu kommen oder mit [irgendwas] NICHt schon ab lvl 10 in Dalaran herumzulaufen. Ich bin hilfsbereit aber ich finde auch nichts erbärmlicher, als Elfn die in Darnassus stehen und im /2 eine Stunde lang um einen Port winseln aus purer Faulheit. 

Wenn ich eins mache, dann jedenfalls umsonst. Und wenn ich keins mache, dann auch nicht für 500 Gold.

59er DK: "port plx mus dringent nach dala"
Ich: "Nein, musst du nicht"


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann verlangt mein Tank eben für jeden Spott, den er wegen overnukender Magier machen muss, auch eine hohe Goldsumme. Mal sehen, wer schneller reich ist.




Du wirst aber mehr darunter leiden als Magier, da du einfach aus Gruppen gekickt wirst. Der Magier wartet ab bis zur nächsten Anfrage.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ja irgendwie die Auswahl: "Ich zocke kein Geld ab, nehme aber gerne ein TG wie wenn ich was verzaubern würde als Entschädigung für den geringen Zeitaufwand!"




Gute Idee.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. Oktober 2010)

Gratuliere Blizzard,wieder mal ne ziehmlich Asoziale Entscheidung.Muss man also ständig Magier um Portale anbetteln,wenn man nicht ne Stunde unterwegs sein will.Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle.


----------



## Tereos (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich habe es bisher immer so gehändelt, dass ich bei freundlichen anfragen die portale auch unentgeltlich gemacht habe und habe oft dafür runen oder tg bekommen. bei unfreundlichen anfragen habe ich sie einfach ignoriert. werde es auch in zukunft so machen.

mir fehlt irgendwie die antwort: situationsabhängig


----------



## Kartonics (12. Oktober 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Gratuliere Blizzard,wieder mal ne ziehmlich Asoziale Entscheidung.Muss man also ständig Magier um Portale anbetteln,wenn man nicht ne Stunde unterwegs sein will.Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle.



stimmt vote for 500% normalen geschwindigkeitsbuff am besten noch ne karte wo ich gleich teleporten kann und ahja autolaufen t11 am besten per post und leveln 600% schneller ahja natürlich damit man nicht soviel farmen muss trägt jeder boss alle items die er droppen kann am besten auch gleich 10x


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Gratuliere Blizzard,wieder mal ne ziehmlich Asoziale Entscheidung.Muss man also ständig Magier um Portale anbetteln,wenn man nicht ne Stunde unterwegs sein will.Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle.





du hast echt recht. ich habe auch kein magier und muss entweder einen riesen umweg in kauf nehmen, wenn ich irgendwo hinwill oder muss gold bezahlen. anders geht es nunmal nicht.


----------



## Mr. Susi (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde es natürlich ausnutzen! Warum ich das tue? Weil ich einfach das was ich hab benutze, um einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen. Wenn ich es nicht machen würde, wäre das ja wie jmd. der einen Beruf hat, aber nichts im AH oder /2 verkauft.

Und da ich zu faul bin zu farmen werd ich "Susis Portale - Portale für jedermann" wieder öffnen.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> Also ich werde es natürlich ausnutzen! Warum ich das tue? Weil ich einfach das was ich hab benutze, um einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen. Wenn ich es nicht machen würde, wäre das ja wie jmd. der einen Beruf hat, aber nichts im AH oder /2 verkauft.
> 
> Und da ich zu faul bin zu farmen werd ich "Susis Portale - Portale für jedermann" wieder öffnen.




das ist ja auch in ordnung. nur musst du auch an die user denken, die nicht so viel gold haben.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das ist ja auch in ordnung. nur musst du auch an die user denken, die nicht so viel gold haben.


Muss ich das? Porsche ist es auch egal, dass ich zu wenig Geld habe. Und das sage ich wo ich selber nicht gerade der reichste wow Spieler bin.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Du wirst aber mehr darunter leiden als Magier, da du einfach aus Gruppen gekickt wirst. Der Magier wartet ab bis zur nächsten Anfrage.



Bevor man einen Tank kickt, kickt man lieber den DD.


----------



## Mr. Susi (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das ist ja auch in ordnung. nur musst du auch an die user denken, die nicht so viel gold haben.




50 gold finde ich ja auch übertrieben.  
Ich denke, je nachdem wie viel Gold man zu Cataclysm verdient durch berufe usw. zwischen 10 und 20 Gold. Das gibt ganz netten Verdienst denk ich mal.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann verlangt mein Tank eben für jeden Spott, den er wegen overnukender Magier machen muss, auch eine hohe Goldsumme. Mal sehen, wer schneller reich ist.



/sign werd ich auch machen, Magier bekommen nur Gesundheitssteine durch gold und (mit meinem Tank) Arsch hinhalten mit Spott auch gold, so wäre alles wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## Makku (12. Oktober 2010)

Also.. bevor ich einen zweistelligen Gold-Betrag für ein Portal zahle, packe ich irgendeinen Drachen aus und fliege selbst... 

Ich glaube nicht, dass Magier mit Anfragen so zugeschüttet werden...

Innerhalb einer Gilde sollte es kaum Probleme geben... und sonst wird es eine Frage der Freundlichkeit sein.

Letztendlich bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis... wenn sich 10 Magier zusammenschließen und ein Portal für 50 Gold anbieten,
wird sich schnell ein Magier finden, der es für 40 anbietet...usw...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2010)

Makku schrieb:


> Letztendlich bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis... wenn sich 10 Magier zusammenschließen und ein Portal für 50 Gold anbieten,
> wird sich schnell ein Magier finden, der es für 40 anbietet...usw...



Das kommt noch dazu... übrigens sind in Deutschland für Dienstleistungen, etwa in Restaurants, etwa 5-10% Trinkgeld normal. Ich bezahle dann also 22 Silber... da findet sich sicherlich jemand.


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. Oktober 2010)

werde keine ports stellen schon gar ne für leute die einen mit " mach ma nen port" snwispern.




man bekommt zich Mounts Hinterge geworfen und hat sonst genug Fortbewegungsmittel und wer dann immer noch nach nem Port schreit soll schreinen bis er Schwarz wird


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Makku schrieb:


> Also.. bevor ich einen zweistelligen Gold-Betrag für ein Portal zahle, packe ich irgendeinen Drachen aus und fliege selbst...
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass Magier mit Anfragen so zugeschüttet werden...
> 
> ...




Es wird genug Faule geben, die die Goldgier der Magier stillen wird.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> werde keine ports stellen schon gar ne für leute die einen mit " mach ma nen port" snwispern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wozu hast du die fähigkeit, wenn du sie nicht nutzen willst?


----------



## KingBuff (12. Oktober 2010)

hi, ich spiel mage aber ich werd die leute net "abzocken"^^ vllt werd ich hinweise geben das ich tg nicht abgeneigt bin aber ich werd die leute nicht "ausquetschen"


----------



## Poison-Yvi (12. Oktober 2010)

wie gut das ich eine Gilde habe in der es auch Magier gibt... und ach... ich hab ja auch noch Beine und Mounts...


----------



## Mayestic (12. Oktober 2010)

niemals werden sich alle magier aufm server vereinen ^^ 
der preis wird schnell fallen
ansonsten einfach nen eigenen mage machen 
andererseits. wieso muss ich denn nach sw if etc ? 
alles was ich verkaufen will schicke ich per eilpost nem twink in sw und der packts ins ah.


----------



## nea-polis (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde es wie bisher handhaben- Ich nehme gerne ein TG, welches mindestens der Höhe der Rune entsprechen sollte. Warum? Ich sehe es nicht ein, dass ich etwas umsonst machen soll, was mich selbst Gold kostet.

Aber meine Buffs/Portale werde ich selbstverständlich weiter umsonst stellen in Ini/Raids.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

KingBuff schrieb:


> hi, ich spiel mage aber ich werd die leute net "abzocken"^^ vllt werd ich hinweise geben das ich tg nicht abgeneigt bin aber ich werd die leute nicht "ausquetschen"




50 g sind nicht mehr so viel wert wie vor einigen jahren. es wird daran niemand sterben.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> niemals werden sich alle magier aufm server vereinen ^^
> der preis wird schnell fallen
> ansonsten einfach nen eigenen mage machen
> andererseits. wieso muss ich denn nach sw if etc ?
> alles was ich verkaufen will schicke ich per eilpost nem twink in sw und der packts ins ah.




und was ist, wenn du ein lehrer für deinen beruf/deiner klasse finden musst oder du verabredest dich mit ein paar ingamefreunden in einer hauptstadt?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist eigentlich keine große Sache, diese "Umstellung". In den Jahren 2005 und 2006 gab es weder Dalaran noch Shattrath noch hatten die Leute Flugmounts. Komischerweise ist man trotzdem überall hingekommen. Wers eilig hatte, hat eben Magier oder Hexer angebettelt, die anderen haben Schiffe/Flugrouten benutzt. Ist auch keiner dran gestorben (außer die Schiffe waren von der Horde besetzt  )


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich keine große Sache, diese "Umstellung". In den Jahren 2005 und 2006 gab es weder Dalaran noch Shattrath noch hatten die Leute Flugmounts. Komischerweise ist man trotzdem überall hingekommen. Wers eilig hatte, hat eben Magier oder Hexer angebettelt, die anderen haben Schiffe/Flugrouten benutzt. Ist auch keiner dran gestorben (außer die Schiffe waren von der Horde besetzt  )




früher waren die leute auch geduldiger. schau dir doch die instanzenruns an. wehe, du brauchst länger als 20 min und du wirst beleidigt oder gekickt.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn mich jemand in halbwegs höflicher Form anflüstert, ob ich ein Portal machen kann, dann tue ich das. Und wenn mir dann sogar jemand mehr als 5 Gold (bsp.)  ins Fenster setzt werde ich auch auf abbrechen klicken.


----------



## Andurius (12. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Main ist mein Magier und ich mach Portale immer einfach so, die meisten drücken mir dann freiwillig so 5g oder so in die Hand und wenn net, wayne. 
Hallo, so ne Rune kostet paar Silber, also who cares.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde gern meine Portale nach freundlicher Anfrage für lau erstellen. Ich sehe ein Trinkgeld aber sehr gern, weil ich auch selber immer was gebe wenn ich eine Leistung verlange. 

Aber ist mir gegenüber kein muss und die Höhe ist dem Leistungsnehmer überlassen. 

Das finde ich, gehört zum guten Ton.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Also mein Main ist mein Magier und ich mach Portale immer einfach so, die meisten drücken mir dann freiwillig so 5g oder so in die Hand und wenn net, wayne.
> Hallo, so ne Rune kostet paar Silber, also who cares.




hoffentlich gibt es mehr so nette wie du.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich werde gern meine Portale nach freundlicher Anfrage für lau erstellen. Ich sehe ein Trinkgeld aber sehr gern, weil ich auch selber immer was gebe wenn ich eine Leistung verlange.
> 
> Aber ist mir gegenüber kein muss und die Höhe ist dem Leistungsnehmer überlassen.
> 
> Das finde ich, gehört zum guten Ton.




seit wann ist denn trinkgeld pflicht? du musst im wahren leben auch keinem kellner trinkgeld bezahlen. wäre ja noch schöner, die bekommen doch schon ihr lohn.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> seit wann ist denn trinkgeld pflicht?



Mhhh, gute Frage...


Hast du meinen Post richtig gelesen? Ich halte Trinkgeld nicht für Pflicht! Mache jedem ein Portal auch ohne Gold. Materialkosten sind so gering, dass sie mir egal sind...


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Mhhh, gute Frage...
> 
> 
> Hast du meinen Post richtig gelesen? Ich halte Trinkgeld nicht für Pflicht! Mache jedem ein Portal auch ohne Gold. Materialkosten sind so gering, dass sie mir egal sind...




70 % die magier die sagen,, trinkgeld ist nicht pflicht, aber nett wäre es, wollen trinkgeld haben, um fast jeden preis. wehe du bezahlst kein trinkgeld, dann wirst du entweder beleidigt oder auf ignore gestellt.


----------



## Tereos (12. Oktober 2010)

irgendwie schießt mir bei manchen antworten hier immer wieder eine vorstellung durch den kopf: wie würde ich reagieren wenn ich nen mage freundlich nach nem portal frage und er/sie/es sagt das kostet 25g als beispiel. ich glaube ich würde ihn herzich auslachen, mich auf mein mount schwingen oder die beine in die hand nehmen und mich zu meinem ziel aufmachen und evtl. ihm noch nen kommentar reindrücken. ich weiß net aber irgendwie muss ich bei dem gedanken immer schmunzeln.


----------



## Restrike (12. Oktober 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> _"Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn ein Untergrundnetz von Mafiamagier entsteht, die dadurch versuchen das Große Gold zu machen."
> 
> _
> Glaubst du das ernsthaft? Das ist weder New York noch Mafia 2 auf der Konsole, sondern WoW.





Face to Face with irony! Irony beats Jogl3r!


----------



## Balabasta (12. Oktober 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Also mein Main ist mein Magier und ich mach Portale immer einfach so, die meisten drücken mir dann freiwillig so 5g oder so in die Hand und wenn net, wayne.
> Hallo, so ne Rune kostet paar Silber, also who cares.



Danke das es hier noch Leute gibt die normal denken und so wem habe ich auch kein Problem mit 50g in die hand zu drücken für nen portal.

Nein aber sonst zahl ich so 10 - 20g


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> 70 % die magier die sagen,, trinkgeld ist nicht pflicht, aber nett wäre es, wollen trinkgeld haben, um fast jeden preis. wehe du bezahlst kein trinkgeld, dann wirst du entweder beleidigt oder auf ignore gestellt.


Tut mir leid, dass du diese Erfahrung gemacht hast. Aber nicht alle Haare an einem Kamm sind gleich


----------



## Krovvy (12. Oktober 2010)

[x] ich spiele keinen magier

was für eine beschissene unfrage, vorallem das wort "magiermafia"?... ahahaha, da ist wohl jemandem entgangen was eine mafia überhaupt ist?!


----------



## Rhaven (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da Kitzuina nicht mehr in diesem Forum posten kann [...]



Wie kommt's? 

PS: Ich habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen, nur damit keine Zweifel an meiner Produktivität aufkommen.

Grüße!


----------



## Jogl3r (12. Oktober 2010)

Restrike schrieb:


> Face to Face with irony! Irony beats Jogl3r!



Hättest du doch die darauffolgenden Posts gelesen, anstatt dein Sucht zum flamen zu stillen..


----------



## IncanusWB (12. Oktober 2010)

Mimimi die Magier haben Portale und ich muss laufen mimimi

Sorry Leute so war es schon immer... und wird auch so bleiben !

Stellt euch mal als Mage nach OG , und geht 10 mins afk.
Danach guckt ihr erstmal dumm wie ihr zugespamt werden wegen nem Portal hierhin und dahin und keksen usw usw, dann noch die Flames weil man ja afk ist und nicht zurück schreibt blablabla

Fakt ist Gildies und friends bekommens immer umsonst 

der Rest sollte drauf achten wie er mich anschreibt. 
hab ich nen guten Tag gibs des umsonst, hab ich nen schlechten verlang ich 10g
fail ist z.b [W from] [80:blabla]: port dala schnell


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Tereos schrieb:


> irgendwie schießt mir bei manchen antworten hier immer wieder eine vorstellung durch den kopf: wie würde ich reagieren wenn ich nen mage freundlich nach nem portal frage und er/sie/es sagt das kostet 25g als beispiel. ich glaube ich würde ihn herzich auslachen, mich auf mein mount schwingen oder die beine in die hand nehmen und mich zu meinem ziel aufmachen und evtl. ihm noch nen kommentar reindrücken. ich weiß net aber irgendwie muss ich bei dem gedanken immer schmunzeln.




bald wird es alltag sein und deine lache wird zum verzweifelten heulen.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (12. Oktober 2010)

Eine gute lange Zeit gab es auch keine Portale in den Städten.


----------



## Panaku (12. Oktober 2010)

ich denke nicht das die magier das große geschäft machen werden denn in der regel kenn jeder eine handvoll magier mit denen er sich versteht und die von einem nich 50g für ein portal verlangen und falls keiner on sein sollte dann nehm ich lieber die 5min zeppelin, flugmeister, tiefenbahn etc. in kauf als nem gierigen magier 50g in den rachen zu schieben


----------



## pzzL (12. Oktober 2010)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Mimina schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau, was ist passiert? 

BTT: Ich werd mit meinem Mage gnadenlos alles abzocken was mir über den Weg läuft... sollen gefälligst Zeppeline und Flugtaxen benutzen... Leute aus meiner Gruppe/Raid/Gilde und Freunde bekommen natürlich ein Portal wo immer es sie hin beliebt.


----------



## Kezpa (12. Oktober 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Gratuliere Blizzard,wieder mal ne ziehmlich Asoziale Entscheidung.Muss man also ständig Magier um Portale anbetteln,wenn man nicht ne Stunde unterwegs sein will.Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle.




in einem rollenspiel soll man eigentlich rumlaufen und fortbewegungsmittel nutzen um wie im echten leben durch die welt zu laufen...sieht doch viel schöner aus wenn überall wieder leute rumrennen um von einer stadt zur nächsten zu kommen stadt permanent in dala rumzugurken und portal zu nehmen.... 

dadurch wird das spiel wieder viel lebendiger weil einfach überall mehr los ist...so freuen sich pvp server  und auch andere über etvl. hochstufige spieler die vorbeikommen und vllt kurz helfen ....und es wird auch spannender wenn du iwo levelst und dir auf einmal 20 gegner entgegenkommen die in die nächste stadt wollen...is doch geil


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> Ja genau, was ist passiert?
> 
> BTT: Ich werd mit meinem Mage gnadenlos alles abzocken was mir über den Weg läuft... sollen gefälligst Zeppeline und Flugtaxen benutzen... Leute aus meiner Gruppe/Raid/Gilde und Freunde bekommen natürlich ein Portal wo immer es sie hin beliebt.




die admins wollten kitzuina nicht mehr haben


----------



## mettman1 (12. Oktober 2010)

herrgott nochmal!

geld für portale verlangen...so ein driss.

und auch so sachen wie "für nette mach ich eins umsonst, alle andern müssen zahlen."

wenn ihr auf jmd. kb habt, dann macht halt kein portal. immer diese gier...


eine fähigkeit der magier ist nunmal das portal erstellen. schonmal nen hexer gesehen der geld für nen seelenstein haben will?

nutzt eure klassenfähigkeiten für das wohl der allgemeinheit oder lasst es bleiben.
aber zieht den anderen doch nicht das geld aus der tasche nur um euch zu bereichern. 

furchtbar sowas...


ps. spiel auch magier und wer fragt der kriegt auch ein portal. das ist meiner ansicht nach die pflicht eines freundlichen magiers. und es geht bei 
wow um gesellschaft, freundlich- und vor allem höflichkeit.

*was du nicht willst das man dir tut, das füg auch keinem andern zu.*

einfache regel, sollten sich mal mehr leute dran halten...


mfg, mette


----------



## IncanusWB (12. Oktober 2010)

kannst du ja gerne machen ich halte es wie gehabt


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> herrgott nochmal!
> 
> geld für portale verlangen...so ein driss.
> 
> ...




nicht jeder ist so ein engel wie du. ich würde, wenn ich auch einen mage hätte, die leute abzogen bis die alle in der gosse enden.


----------



## xx-elf (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Aufregung nicht.

Ist das System doch größtenteils so, dass die Leute nur zwischen Verschiedenen Welten hin- und herreisen oder?

Also Azeroth/Kalimoor = Nordend/Dalaran (früher zu Bc Scherbenwelt/Shattrath). Und soweit ich mich nicht verkuckt habe, gibt es in den Hauptstädten wie SW oder IF doch ein Portal in die neuen Levelgebiete oder irre ich mich?

Zwischen den Hauptstädten ist man ja eigt. nur in Ausnahmefällen hin- und hergereist.

Nordend wird doch eh wie die Scherbenwelt eher uninteressant für Portale etc. (außer für Twinks).

MFg
xx-elf


----------



## Kuya (12. Oktober 2010)

Fresh_Prince schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall wird so etwas geben.Magier die sich für was besseres halten und nur noch gegn hohes tg port stellen.



Exakt.

Ich hab schon seit Jahren mein: "Rage's enraged Arcane Taxi Service".
Es wird sich also nichts ändern außer der Preis., und dieser nach oben versteht sich.

So wie Juwe's und andere "Beruf'ler" für ihre Dienstleistungen Gold verlangen, so in gleichem Maße auch unser eins.
Jeder hat nunmal seine Methode Gold zu verdienen. Die einen rennen stundenlang rum um zu farmen, die anderen spielen Apotheke im AH,
und ich finanziere so schon seit jeher meine 4 Chars zu 50% über meinen Arcane Taxi Service.

Tja, und da jeder meiner Chars PvP-orientierte Berufe benötigt, hab ich nunmal auch keine andere Möglichkeit die von Raids und Blizzard selbst aufgezwungenen
Unkosten für all die kleinen Notwendigkeiten des WoW-Lebens zu finanzieren.

Meine Hexersteine sind ja auch nicht umsonst.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Exakt.
> 
> Ich hab schon seit Jahren mein: "Rage's enraged Arcane Taxi Service".
> Es wird sich also nichts ändern außer der Preis., und dieser nach oben versteht sich.
> ...



Ich hab auch so ne unternehmerische Seite. Die kommt immer dann zum Vorschein, wenn Magier in der Gruppe Aggro ziehen. Ich frag sie vorher, ob ich abspotten soll, wenn das passiert. Gegen 25 Gold natürlich. Spotten ist eine Dienstleistung, die nicht notwendig ist, wenn der Magier richtig spielen kann. Nimmt er die Dienstleistung nicht an, stirbt er eben. Will er mich rauswählen, stell ich die Gruppe vor die Wahl: Tank oder DD. Meistens fliegt dann der DD. Schließlich wartet der 15 Minuten und ich zwei Sekunden.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so ne unternehmerische Seite. Die kommt immer dann zum Vorschein, wenn Magier in der Gruppe Aggro ziehen. Ich frag sie vorher, ob ich abspotten soll, wenn das passiert. Gegen 25 Gold natürlich. Spotten ist eine Dienstleistung, die nicht notwendig ist, wenn der Magier richtig spielen kann. Nimmt er die Dienstleistung nicht an, stirbt er eben. Will er mich rauswählen, stell ich die Gruppe vor die Wahl: Tank oder DD. Meistens fliegt dann der DD. Schließlich wartet der 15 Minuten und ich zwei Sekunden.




Du übertreibst es maßlos.


----------



## cman (12. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so ne unternehmerische Seite. Die kommt immer dann zum Vorschein, wenn Magier in der Gruppe Aggro ziehen. Ich frag sie vorher, ob ich abspotten soll, wenn das passiert. Gegen 25 Gold natürlich. Spotten ist eine Dienstleistung, die nicht notwendig ist, wenn der Magier richtig spielen kann. Nimmt er die Dienstleistung nicht an, stirbt er eben. Will er mich rauswählen, stell ich die Gruppe vor die Wahl: Tank oder DD. Meistens fliegt dann der DD. Schließlich wartet der 15 Minuten und ich zwei Sekunden.



naja solche spieler wie dich habe ich gefressen wenn ihr tanks zu blöd seid um aggro zu halten habt ihr eure klasse bzw skillung echt verfehlt soviel dazu

btt.: sollen die magier doch soviel verlangen wie sie wollen wem es nicht passt der soll halt selber fliegen


----------



## IncanusWB (12. Oktober 2010)

irgendwo hat er recht

ein dd sollte keine aggro ziehen

aber der mage hat ja genug spells um das problem zu lösen


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> dadurch wird das spiel wieder viel lebendiger weil einfach überall mehr los ist...so freuen sich pvp server  und auch andere über etvl. hochstufige spieler die vorbeikommen und vllt kurz helfen ....und es wird auch spannender wenn du iwo levelst und dir auf einmal 20 gegner entgegenkommen die in die nächste stadt wollen...is doch geil




nein, das ist nicht geil. 10 von denen halten dich fest und die anderen 10 vergehen sich an dir.


----------



## Dalfi (12. Oktober 2010)

Von mir kriegen Mages das gleiche wie bisher und das sind im Schnitt 5-10g TG, sollte sich herauskristasllisieren, dass entgegen meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen, der großteil der Mages auf meinem Server zu Goldgieren Assis mutiert, dann fliege ich halt selber. 
Einzige Konsequenz daraus wird dann sein, das dann wohl Dienstleistungen aller Art wie Juwelenschleifen, Verzaubern, Ledern, Schmieden, Schneidern etc. auch im Preis ansteigen werden, natürlich nur wenn Magier anfragen.


----------



## Blacknature (12. Oktober 2010)

Ein Bekannter (Hexenmeister) von meinem Server würde jetzt schreiben: *Verkaufe einen GS für 10g* ...und das meint er nur aus Spaß.

Das Portale euch als Verbraucher etwas kosten,sollte jedem klar sein. Und wenn ich (ich spreche jetzt nur für mich) einen Mage darum bitte,mir einen Portal zu machen,dann springen immer 5-10g als Tg für ihn bei raus. Das nennt man dankbarkeit...

Nordend und Schatt werden mit Cata eh nicht mehr groß "bereist",wer dort vorbeilevelt hat alle Lehrer in Dala ,bzw Schatt (werden implementiert). Insofern muss man nicht oft hin und her reisen.

Dennoch werde ich nicht 50g+ für einen Portal zahlen,weil ihr ja auch *etwas verdienen wollt* ...um etwas zu verdienen,sollte man dafür zuerst etwas leisten,und nicht einfach sagen *Nagut,Blizz hat mir den Skill geschenkt,also werde ich daraus dicken Profit raus schlagen*. 

Wenn jeder so denkt,dann fangen Tanks/Heiler bald damit an,nur noch für Gold eine 5er Instanz mit euch zu gehen. Weil Randoms ja so schei.. sind.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2010)

cman schrieb:


> naja solche spieler wie dich habe ich gefressen wenn ihr tanks zu blöd seid um aggro zu halten habt ihr eure klasse bzw skillung echt verfehlt soviel dazu
> 
> btt.: sollen die magier doch soviel verlangen wie sie wollen wem es nicht passt der soll halt selber fliegen



Richtig, wem es nicht passt, soll selber fliegen. 

Wer als Magier nicht auf die Aggro achten kann, soll selber tanken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2010)

cman schrieb:


> naja solche spieler wie dich habe ich gefressen wenn ihr tanks zu blöd seid um aggro zu halten habt ihr eure klasse bzw skillung echt verfehlt soviel dazu
> 
> btt.: sollen die magier doch soviel verlangen wie sie wollen wem es nicht passt der soll halt selber fliegen



Richtig, wem es nicht passt, soll selber fliegen. 

Wer als Magier nicht auf die Aggro achten kann, soll selber tanken.


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Von mir kriegen Mages das gleiche wie bisher und das sind im Schnitt 5-10g TG, sollte sich herauskristasllisieren, dass entgegen meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen, der großteil der Mages auf meinem Server zu Goldgieren Assis mutiert, dann fliege ich halt selber.
> Einzige Konsequenz daraus wird dann sein, das dann wohl Dienstleistungen aller Art wie Juwelenschleifen, Verzaubern, Ledern, Schmieden, Schneidern etc. auch im Preis ansteigen werden, natürlich nur wenn Magier anfragen.




boah, bist du geizig. mit dir würde ich nie in eine disco gehen. du würdest genauso sagen: "4 euro für eine cola? da gehe ich nach hause, kaufe mir cola und chips, mache musik an und feier meine eigene party".

voll spießig und geizig...


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so ne unternehmerische Seite. Die kommt immer dann zum Vorschein, wenn Magier in der Gruppe Aggro ziehen. Ich frag sie vorher, ob ich abspotten soll, wenn das passiert. Gegen 25 Gold natürlich. Spotten ist eine Dienstleistung, die nicht notwendig ist, wenn der Magier richtig spielen kann. Nimmt er die Dienstleistung nicht an, stirbt er eben. Will er mich rauswählen, stell ich die Gruppe vor die Wahl: Tank oder DD. Meistens fliegt dann der DD. Schließlich wartet der 15 Minuten und ich zwei Sekunden.






IncanusWB schrieb:


> irgendwo hat er recht
> 
> ein dd sollte keine aggro ziehen
> 
> aber der mage hat ja genug spells um das problem zu lösen




Exakt. 
Ach und Ceiwyn...
Wenn du "so" Tanken willst, dann möchte ich sofort in deine Gilde. 
Ich bins nämlich schon seit mehr als einem Jahr Leid, 
dass mir Tanks immer den ganzen CC-Spaß in den Inszanzen nehmen, und mich zwingen die Mobs in 30er Gruppen zu Bomben. -Seh ich aus wie ein Belagerungspanzer? 

Wenn du also der Auffassung bist, mir meine Aggro zu lassen, (von den Mobs die ich mir zum Spielen heraus Pulle), dann wirst du mein absoluter Lieblingstank sein.
Ach und wenn der Magier/Hexer/Jäger/Schurke "richtig" Spielen kann, ist es für ihn "unmöglich" im PvE-Kontent überhaupt zu sterben.


----------



## cman (13. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig, wem es nicht passt, soll selber fliegen.
> 
> Wer als Magier nicht auf die Aggro achten kann, soll selber tanken.



ja das stimmt auch wieder und nur zur info bin kein mage

aber ich weiss wovon ich rede da ich nen warri spiele mit tank specc und nochmal wer als tank die aggro verliert macht irgend etwas falsch


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Ach und Ceiwyn...
> Wenn du "so" Tanken willst, dann möchte ich sofort in deine Gilde.
> Ich bins nämlich schon seit mehr als einem Jahr Leid,
> ...




merkst du eigentlich irgendetwas?

du bist voll der angeber?

voll blöd, aber du hast recht mit deinem text zum tank.

der ist doof.


----------



## Taniquel (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch nie Gold dafür genommen, es kommt immer darauf an wie man danach gefragt wird. Wenn mich jemand blöde anlabert , eyhhh alda mach mir port zu dala go go , gibt es nen port auf die igno


----------



## Taniquel (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch nie Gold dafür genommen, es kommt immer darauf an wie man danach gefragt wird. Wenn mich jemand blöde anlabert , eyhhh alda mach mir port zu dala go go , gibt es nen port auf die igno


----------



## Taniquel (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch nie Gold dafür genommen, es kommt immer darauf an wie man danach gefragt wird. Wenn mich jemand blöde anlabert , eyhhh alda mach mir port zu dala go go , gibt es nen port auf die igno


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (13. Oktober 2010)

Endlich verschwinden diese Portale! Goldene Zeiten für Magier bahnen sich an. 

Atm verkauft man gut einige Portale für 10 G sind aber eigentlich nur Leute die ihren Ruhestein in Dalaran binden wollen... Es zahlten bedeutend mehr Leute für ein Portal als Ruhesteine noch 1 Stunde CD hatten auf jeden Fall...

Mal gucken wie sich der Markt entwickeln wird. Auf jeden Fall werden die Preise mit der Inflation auch steigen... Denke mal der "Dienst" wird sich bei 15-20 G einpendeln.


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> merkst du eigentlich irgendetwas?
> 
> du bist voll der angeber?
> 
> ...



..wo bitte gebe ich denn da an? 
Ixh spreche nur "Tatsachen" aus.

Es ist 99% aller Magier und Hexer zu blöd nur AoE zu Spammen.
und die ganzen CC Fähigkeiten haben wir nicht nur für den 1 zu 1000 Fall, das der Tank mal die Aggro nicht hält.
Macht es dir Spaß immer nur die Saat+Feuerregen Taste zu drücken, oder die "Blizzard" Taste? 
Also ich sterbe da vor Langeweile...

und damit gebe ich nicht an, dass hab ich garnicht nötig, ich denke das geht wohl jedem Range'ler so, dass die dabei einschlafen und weil alles "schnell~schnell" und Easymode gehen soll. 

Das einzige was "schnell" und "Easymode" gehen soll, ist meine Arbeitszeit an Werktagen. 

Edit:

Und zu den Kosten.. ich sehe meine "Portaldienste" gleichgestellt mit den Kosten die ich für nen "Juwe" oder "Schneider" hinblättern muss.
Wenn die sich also in ihrer Arroganz anmaßen 50TG zu verlangen, nur um meine Materialen mit dem "Fusionsknopf" zusammenzufügen (weils eben nur Jene mit der Fähigkeit für mich tun können), dann verlange ich 1 zu 1 das selbe um meinen "Portalknopf" zu finden (Weil das eben auch nur Unsereins kann). Das ist nur Gerecht.


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Taniquel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie Gold dafür genommen, es kommt immer darauf an wie man danach gefragt wird. Wenn mich jemand blöde anlabert , eyhhh alda mach mir port zu dala go go , gibt es nen port auf die igno




meine güte, du benimmst dich wie ein botschafter der liebe.

voll irre =/


----------



## Su-Si (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe schon, nach Jägern und Dks werden bald die Magier daran schrauben, die unbeliebteste Klasse zu werden 

Mal ernsthaft, man kann niemanden zwingen freundlich zu sein. Wenn einer 50g verlangt für ein Portal, dann ist das eine kurze Unterhaltung. Zu faul, um normal unterwegs zu sein, war ich noch nie. Etwas seltsam fand ich schon immer Leute, die 5-10 Min ím /2 nach einem Portal nach Theramore gefragt haben. In der Zeit wären die 3x da gewesen. 

Zahlt niemand die verlangten Preise, werden sie sinken. 

Dass Magier überhaupt Gold für sowas kriegen, finde ich OK. Klar haben die ne Klassenfertigkeit, aber wer sagt, dass sie alle Anfragen bedienen mnüssen und fortlaufend jeden in eine Gruppe einladen und mit Portalen versorgen müssen? Ist zeitaufwändig und in der Masse sicher auch nervig. Warum sollte ein Vz Tg bekommen -bzw. jeder Berufekundiger-, ein Magier aber nicht? In eine GRuppe einzuladen und ein Portal zu stellen, geht auch net schneller, als eine Verzauberung auf ein Item zu klicken.

Oder kurz: 50 Gold wird kein Magier von mir sehen, egal in welcher Erweiterung. Dass die was bekommen, finde ich OK. Übertreibens die Magier, werden meine Leistungen für besondes Gierige auch teurer. 

So ein wenig habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, als würde das Fass zu früh aufgemacht. NAch den ersten Wochen hat sich das Problem vermutlich eh gelöst. Ansonsten: GIlde und Fl helfen natürlich immer...


----------



## Ol@f (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich kann mich noch an Classic-Zeiten erinnern. Da hat man alle 2min eine Anfrage wegen Portal oder Getränkeautomat bekommrn. Das war dann schon ziemlich nervig. Da kann ich das dann verstehen, wenn man völlig überzogene Preise macht. Einfach nur der "Abschreckung" wegen und wer dennoch zahlen will, warum nicht? 

Zur Zeit verteile ich Portale immer umsonst. Es sei denn da stellt sich jemand richtig dumm an...


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Dass Magier überhaupt Gold für sowas kriegen, finde ich OK. Klar haben die ne Klassenfertigkeit, aber wer sagt, dass sie alle Anfragen bedienen mnüssen und fortlaufend jeden in eine Gruppe einladen und mit Portalen versorgen müssen? Ist zeitaufwändig und in der Masse sicher auch nervig.



exakt. Wenn ich mich also 2 Stunden hinstelle und meinen Portal und Abholservice anbiete, (weil ich im RL eh ne Pizza mapfe und nix sinnvolles tue), dann bin ich auch nicht anders wie jeder Juwe der den /2-Channel spammt.

50TG sind jetzt natürlich auch etwas hoch von den Usern hier angedeutet, 
(ich Orientiere mich derzeit an anderen Magiern), 

...aber ich werde mit Cataclysm anfangen meine Preise 1zu1 dem anzupassen was mir von anderen als TG aufgezwungen wird. 
Wenn also Juwe XY für seinen Port nur 20G zahlen will, dann sollte er lieber aufpassen, 
was er 10 Minuten vorher im /2 für seine Steine an TG haben will, denn ich bin in der Lage mir das zu merken. 




Ol@f schrieb:


> Zur Zeit verteile ich Portale immer umsonst. Es sei denn da stellt sich jemand richtig dumm an...



Dazu muss ich auch gestehen, dass Twinks und Low-Chars es auch "Level-Entsprechend" Günstig bekommen.
(Wenn ich allerdings sehe das diese vollgestopft mit Acc-Equip und dergleichen sind, dann zahlen sie den vollen Preis).
Ich bin nunmal nur für die "Armen und benachteiligten" günstig. Just Call Me Robin Hood.


----------



## Pastilo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde gnadenlos Gold abzocken, um mein virtuelles Luxusleben finanzieren zu können. 
Ist doch selbstverständlich oder nicht?


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Dass Magier überhaupt Gold für sowas kriegen, finde ich OK. Klar haben die ne Klassenfertigkeit, aber wer sagt, dass sie alle Anfragen bedienen mnüssen und fortlaufend jeden in eine Gruppe einladen und mit Portalen versorgen müssen? Ist zeitaufwändig und in der Masse sicher auch nervig.




Ein Arzt muss doch auch alle notleidenen Patienten retten und kann es sich nicht aussuchen. Finde dich also damit ab.


----------



## Laberede (13. Oktober 2010)

Könnte bitte jemand dazu mal eine Bluepost verlinken ?

Ich sehe momentan weder die Absicht noch die Konsequenzen.


----------



## Krezton (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich wurd mit meinem mage mal in ne grp eingeladen einfach so und dann gleich wurde nichtmal mal hi gesagt sondern los portal aufmachen dann hab ich gefragt warum hatt er gesagt das ist assozial es als magier nicht zu machen aber in nem anderen ton sonst werd ich hier gebannt wenn ich den genauen wortlaut wiedergebe seitdem hab ich kB mehr irgendwem nen portal zu öffnen den ich nicht kenne aber mit dem patch wird sich das wohl wieder ändern glaub ich


----------



## Sessa (13. Oktober 2010)

Gildenmitglieder und Bekannte umsonst.

Bei unfreundlichen Anfragen wie "Mach mir mal ein Portal nach XY", Gruppeneinladung mit "Stell Portal nach XY" ohne Guten Tag zu sagen während ich im AH rumstöber oder einer sonstigen Aktivität nachgehe, kann es dann leicht mal passieren, dass ich 20-50g verlange. Wieso auch nicht? Die Community hält heutzutage nichts mehr von Bitte/Danke oder anderen diversen Höfflichkeiten und Goldmangel ist mittlerweilen das kleinste Übel. Wem die Preise nicht passen, kann schließlich gerne den Zeppelin/das Schiff um die Ecke nehmen oder sein Mount auspacken.

Allerdings halte ich 50-XXXg als unwahrscheinlich.

In diesem Sinne

Sessa


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

50g? Haha....da fahr ich lieber Tiefenbahn und Schiff.... mein Magetwink würde sich über solche Summen sicher nicht beschweren, aber bevor ich soviel Gold für ein Port da lasse, fahr/fliege/lauf ich lieber selbst.

Und das mit der "Magiermafia" halte ich für völlig absurd.

mfG


----------



## Ukmâsmú (13. Oktober 2010)

fals das passieren sollte wird kein tank jemals einem mage der aggro hat nen mop abspotten, höchstens für gold 

Kein heal mehr von nem heiler bekommen, höchstes für gold 

nicht schwer zu erkennen wer da den längeren hebel hat.


----------



## bockert (13. Oktober 2010)

was sind heute "10g Tg" oder "50g Tg" im vergleich zu früher ? Garnix, also kommt ma wieder runter. btw mietet euch doch einen Magier (ist bestimmt günstiger)

*Zur Exodar Portet wo keine Sau ist*


----------



## Ellesime (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Portale in Shattrath und Dalaran fallen weg?Nun das wird nicht annähernd so schlimm wie Einige das jetzt darstellen.Ohne Magier braucht man halt etwas länger von A nach B und wer es wirklich eilig hat,der findet ganz bestimmt freundliche Worte und die paar Silberlinge für ein Portal vom freundlichen Magier von nebenan.Ich sehe da kein Problem.
Der einzig wirkliche Nachteil ist der dass sich mit Cata wohl nur noch ganz Wenige nach Shattrath oder Dalaran verirren da sich dort ohne die Portale nichts mehr von Interesse befindet.Ich schätze es wird wohl wieder auf Ironforge oder Orgrimmar als Platz für den Ruhestein rauslaufen.Für alles Weitere nimmt man sich halt den Greifen/das Schiff/den Zeppelin wie in alten Zeiten.


----------



## Fyeina (13. Oktober 2010)

Die letzte Invitewelle für die Beta hatte schon ein wenig releaseartige Formen angenommen, von daher ists keine Hellseherei wenn ich sage das ihr als Mages am ersten Abend bzw Tag ganz gut Gold einnehmen könnt. Danach jedoch nicht.
Es wird wiefolgt ablaufen:

Sehr sehr viele Leute haben ihre Chars beim Release immernoch in Dalaran stehen, bemerken das dort nichts neu ist, fluchen herum das die Portale weg sind, suchen nen Mage der sie nach SW/OG portet und zahlen dafür ne Menge weil sie direkt loslegen wollen. Wahrscheinlich wird vorher auch noch gefragt wie man nun von Dala nach SW kommt, als ob die Leute vergessen haben das sie mal ein Schiff besteigen mussten damals. Halt ein cataklysmischer Ausnahmezustand.

Das legt sich dann wenn man bemerkt das der neue Content nur in den neuen Länderrein stattfindet und man von SW jedenfalls überall gut hinkommt. Nachdem man in einem Gebiet war kommt man durch Portale in SW ja auch wieder dort hin.... Was will man bitte in den alten Ländern??? Der Ruhestein wird auf SW gelegt, seine Abklingzeit durch die Gilde nochmal um 15 Minuten verringert, Inschriftler und Schamanen können sowieso dauernd da hin. Alle Hauptstädte außer Sturmwind und Orgrimmar werden denke ich eh leer und verlassen sein.
Unterschätzt zudem auch nicht das man in Azeroth dann fliegen kann... So lang sind Flüge über den Kontinent garnicht. Einziges manko ist natürlich das man als Twink nicht mehr ganz so mobil ist wie mit den Portalen damals.

Tip: Alle Chars vorm Release einfach nach SW/OG abstellen


----------



## madmurdock (13. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf die Artikulation und auf den Ton an.

"machse n port" wird natürlich ignoriert, bei einem "Hi, machst du mir bitte ein Portal nach IF?" porte ich natuerlich. Falls es aber Überhand nehmen sollte, wird dann allerdings schon mal ein /afk gefaked. :>

Um Kohle zu scheffeln kann ich mir was "edleres" vorstellen als so eine Dienstleistung anzubieten.

Aber naja, mein Mage ist halt Twink. Vielleicht seh ich die Sache auch ein wenig gelassener, da ich selten mit dem Char in ner Hauptstadt rumidle.


----------



## bruderelfe (13. Oktober 2010)

Also,
ich nehme in der regel nichts für portale, Wenn jemand nett fragt und das wort danke und bitte kennt und ein hallo dazukommt, Dann mache ich es für lau, klar freue ich mich wenn dann das fenster aufgeht und ein kleines tg kommt, Anders wirds wenn mich wer anschreibt ey mach mal portal digger, entweder iuch reagiere garnet od ich verlange das tzg für die rune!
Werde dies auch versuchen mit cata so zu halten, nur sehe ich es schon kommen das alle paar min wispers kommen möchte dahin und dahin.. da kann ich schon verstehen das einige dann sagen sie möchten zumindest die runen wiedeer haben, von 50g und mehr halte ich garnichts, das ist abzocke pur!


----------



## Shargo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte mich zwischen:
Ich werde gnadenlos Gold abzocken, um mein virtuelles Luxusleben finanzieren zu können. 
und: Ich werde nie Portale öffnen und habe Spaß daran zu sehen, wie die anderen Klassen daran verzweifeln.
 irgendwie nicht entscheiden


----------



## Tschinkn (13. Oktober 2010)

Von 5g für ein Portal wird kein Magier reich und kein Portalreisender arm.
Magier suchen, in Gruppe einladen, als Magier ggf sogar in eine andere Stadt porten, den anderen finden(!), anhandeln, Gold reinlegen, beiderseitige Annahme, Portalcast, Gruppe verlassen. 
Das dauert viel zu lange für den Gelegenheitsportaltaxidienstleister um damit reich zu werden. Und wenn ein Magier tatsächlich Spaß damit hat ein Portaltaxiunternehmen zu gründen und die Effizienz durch Masseneinladungen und/oder feste Portalstandorte zu steigern - so what?

In Raids und Instanzen ist das Magierportal Support. Genauso wie der Tisch und der Int-Buff.
Oder wie das Hexerportal oder die Buffs aller anderen Klassen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein Magier da auf die Idee kommt die Hand aufzuhalten. Wenn doch: Kick, Ignore, Hearthstone - in der Reihenfolge.
Der Spruch mit Spott gegen Gold ist deshalb Schwachsinn.

In den Städten gibt man eben etwas Gold, damit der Magier Spaß dran hat das nächste Portal zu stellen. Wenn er kein Gold will, dann merkt ihr das früh genug - nämlich wenn er das Portal direkt stellt und den Handel ablehnt. 
Bei allen anderen Hilfestellungen in den Städten ist das doch nichts anderes: Gildensatzungen unterschreiben, Hexerportale, etc. Bei einem Craft ist TG auch angebracht. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Craft und Portal ist: Beruf vs Klassenskill. Im Endeffekt das gleiche. Ich will was von einem anderen Spieler und das möglichst schnell. Dafür zahl' ich gerne statt dem Magier und mir selbst durch sinnlose Konversation minutenlang auf den Zeiger zu gehen.

Mein Magier wird jedenfalls durchaus Gold nehmen. Schon allein, damit ich nicht als der nette Magier bekannt werde, der aller Welt kostenlos Portale stellt. Denn sonst komm ich aus dem Portale casten künftig gar nicht mehr raus. 
Und meine anderen Toons werden sicher ein paar Goldstücke für portalstellende Magier parat haben und ggf sogar ein paar Portalrunen einstecken. Motivation ist alles.

So sehr das ganze nach Magiermafia oder Abzocke klingt, durch den Wegfall der Portale in Dalaran und Shatt ist es auch ein stückweit ein Fluch Magier zu sein.


----------



## red soil (13. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann verlangt mein Tank eben für jeden Spott, den er wegen overnukender Magier machen muss, auch eine hohe Goldsumme. Mal sehen, wer schneller reich ist.



Ich sag nur " Rent a tank" lol


----------



## xTony montana (13. Oktober 2010)

ich igno die leute meistens weil ich kb habe nen portal aufzustellen für 10g aber ab jetz werde ich für 50g welchen stellen hab zwar genug gold aber noch ein bisschen mehr schadet nich


----------



## Ballentines (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich lvl mir einfach aus Laune nen Mage hoch und mach Ports umsonst. Darauf darf man mich ruhig festnageln.


----------



## Tschinkn (13. Oktober 2010)

Ballentines schrieb:


> Ich lvl mir einfach aus Laune nen Mage hoch und mach Ports umsonst. Darauf darf man mich ruhig festnageln.


Ok. Mach ich gern 
Realm? Name des Magiers?


Und mach dir mal ein Bookmark auf den Fred und poste deine Erfahrungen hier rein sobald du 50 kostenlose Portale gestellt hast


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Oktober 2010)

Da Mimina derselbe Char ist der http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/166812-wow-gilde-die-mich-abgelehnt-hat/page__p__2823703__fromsearch__1&#entry2823703erstellt hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich hier um einen weiteren Kizuina "Ich möchte gerne Aufmerksamkeit" - Thread handelt....wers nicht glaut, einfach geposteten Thread durchlesen.

Alle die in einern solchen Thread ernsthafte Antworten schreiben = Opfer. Und das sagt euch einvollkommen stoned Sorz =)


----------



## Ballentines (13. Oktober 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Ok. Mach ich gern
> Realm? Name des Magiers?
> 
> 
> Und mach dir mal ein Bookmark auf den Fred und poste deine Erfahrungen hier rein sobald du 50 kostenlose Portale gestellt hast



Werd mir heute einen auf Frostwolf machen und versuchen ihn Ormagöden zu nennen. Hoffentlich is der Name noch frei.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich erstelle jedem ein Portal wohin er auch will...er muss mir aber mindestens den runen betrag zurück erstatten.


----------



## Morfelpotz (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Arygos bin ich für Portaldienste immer zu haben 

Wenn ich in der gleichen Stadt bin wie der Kunde, kostets eigentlich garnix, es sei denn mir wird das TG aufgezwungen.
Wenn ich erst durch die gegen porten muss um beim Kunden anzukommen... kostets 20G

Die hier im raum herumgeisternden 50G pro Portal finde ich als Magier ehrlichgesagt.... schwer lächerlich.


----------



## Psalmensang (13. Oktober 2010)

Also als passionierter Mage mach ich jedem (sofern ich halt grad Zeit hab), der einigermaßen zivilisiert fragt ein Portal wohin er eben möchte. Für kostnix. Wer Trinkgeld gibt, bei dem bedanke ich mich, wer keins gibt .... naja, liegt halt in der menschlichen Natur. Pfeiffen gibts überall. Die Höhe des TG ist mir relativ egal, die Kosten für die Rune sollten halt drin sein, dann ist jedem geholfen. Fair is fair.

Bei dem ganzen Schmarrn der hier stellenweise verzapft wird, überleg ich mir jedoch schon irgendwie ein Portal-Abo einzuführen. 

Wer häufig gebeamt wird, bekommt Rabatt. 

Denn: Bei X Portalen in der Woche nach OG bedeutet doch nur exzessives Auktionieren und da könnte man ja einen Teil des Gewinnes abzweigen. Das widerum wäre auch nur fair, denn müsste der Spieler mit den öffentlichen Transportmitteln zum nächsten AH reisen, wäre sein Gewinn durch verpasste oder verspätete Auktionen geringer. Man könnte dazu eine Berechnungsformel zugrunde legen, in der man den Gewinn (G) mit der Zeitersparnis in Minuten (Z) ins Verhältnis setzt, das mit der Zeitperiode (A) - Woche, Monat für das Abo - multipliziert und dann mit einem eigenen Zinsfuß (z) abzinst. Das Ergebnis legt man dann als Abogebühren individuell pro Spieler fest. So benachteiligt man auch nicht die zahlungsschwachen Spieler, oder diejenigen, die nur vor die Stadttore von OG wollen, um ihre PvP-Höhepunkte zu erleben.

Die Formel wäre dann: ((G/Z)*A)^1/z 



Tante Edit beseitigte offensichtliche Rechtschreibmängel


----------



## Nuhramon (13. Oktober 2010)

Das erinnert mich an:
"Hey, wärst du so nett und hilfst mir fix einen aus meiner Gruppe zu porten? ( Am Portstein vor der Ini)"
Èr antwortet: "Was zahlste denn?"

Helfen ist wohl vielen Spielern ein Fremdwort. "Magier-Mafia" . 
Als wenn das was wird


----------



## Sinthorix (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab ne super geschäftsidee =)

Bin derzeit an einem Programm erarbeiten:


Erstelle mir 2. account mit magier drauf für portale.

dann muss man mich nur anwispern mit oggrimar = man kommt in raid man muss 5g zahlen  und de mage erstellt automatisch ein portal nach og =)

Programmcode hab ich soweit, muss aber noch abklären ob dass Legal ist =)


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe selbst nen Magier und habe bis jz immer gratis Portale nach Dala etc. gestellt, TG natürlich gern genommen.
Aber ich finde es gut dass es keine Portale mehr gibt da so die Spieler wieder mal ein bisschen von der Welt mitbekommen.


----------



## HansOtto (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dafür das Talent Portal dem Magier wegzunehmen, dann kann ich mit meinem Hexer die dicke Kohle machen, in dem ich Leute für 100g ranporte


----------



## Lari (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Sache ist doch eigentlich ziemlich einfach:
Man will einen Port nach X. Magier wollen Bezahlung für den Port? Dann zahlen oder selbst fliegen.

Wo ist das Problem? 
Bequemlichkeit war schon immer teuer, ist mit den Portalen nichts anderes.


----------



## Shavana (13. Oktober 2010)

Es ist aber auch erstaunlich, dass einige Leute wirklich sau faul sind. Da spammen die 10-20 min den /2 zu, um ein Port nach xy zu bekommen, würden womöglich noch xx G zahlen, aber auf die Idee zu kommen, das man in der selben Zeit schon 10x am Zielort wär, kommt denen nicht wirklich in den Kopf^^
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe ich in den 5 jahren wow, vielleicht 3-4x nach nen Port gefragt, aber ich überlege mir auch 2x ob ich unbedingt nach If oder SW muss, nur um im AH schnell was zu kaufen, um dann den "langen" weg zurück zu fliegen, da logg ich lieber kurz auf mein Bankchar, der sowieso in IF steht und kann mir dann die klotten auch so kaufen. Man muss nicht unbedingt auf die Magier angewiesen sein, wenn man nur will. Und da mittlerweile der Ruhestein auch nur noch 30 min Cd hat, frag ich mich sowieso, wie man dann noch auf die Magier angewiesen sein sollte. Lieber fliege ich 5-10 min durch ganz azeroth, anstatt nem Mage 50g für nen Port hinzublättern, da bin ich dann wirklich zu geizig, auch wenn ich mehr als genug Gold habe, aber man muss es ja nicht für so ein schrott ausgeben.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina, für wie blöd hältst du die Leute hier eigentlich? "Da Kitzuina hier nich mehr posten kann tue ich das...".  Wer noch nich gecheckt hat, daß Mimina=Kutzuina=Randomfakealias ist, der sollte sich mal Gedanken über seine Auffassungsgabe machen...


----------



## ThoWeib (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde mich an das gute, alte "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft..." halten: wer höflich fragt (mit "Darf ich kurz stören?" , "Bitte" und "Danke"), der kriegt auch ein kostenloses Portal ans andere Ende der Welt.

Unkommentierte Gruppeneinladungen, "Ey, Du da" und anderes fragwürdiges Verhalten führt direkt zu einem "Wieviel ist dir das Portal wert?", und selbst dann kann es immer noch passieren, das man unversehens in Steinard landet...


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

Taniquel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie Gold dafür genommen, es kommt immer darauf an wie man danach gefragt wird. Wenn mich jemand blöde anlabert , eyhhh alda mach mir port zu dala go go , gibt es nen port auf die igno




ne wieso ich würde im ein Port nach Steinard stellen weil solche leute auch zu faul sind zum lesen!


----------



## Sulli (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich halte es so , wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich nen portal machen kann nach ... mach ich es eben .. Tg nehm ich auch gern ist aber keine Pflicht .. habe es auch schon oft so gemacht das ich , wenn ich mit nen anderen Char on war , und es fragte einer mehrmals im Handel ob ihn einer nach .. also zu weit, umständlich.. porten könnte,habe ich auch umgeloggt und ihn dahin geportet . Das bisschen Gold .. ich farm schneller Gold , was mir auch noch Spass macht , als drauf zu warten das mir einer Gold gibt zum porten.Dann noch die vielen verhandlungen .. ach nur Stress wegen nen bisschen Gold .. Ein einfaches .. " Ich porte dich ... NP.....reicht mir zu schreiben . Das wichtigste ist für mich allerdings ein BITTE und DANKE.. soviel Zeit sollte sein .


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an:
> "Hey, wärst du so nett und hilfst mir fix einen aus meiner Gruppe zu porten? ( Am Portstein vor der Ini)"
> Èr antwortet: "Was zahlste denn?"
> 
> ...




die goldgier ist nunmal stärker.


----------



## Kelrok (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe schon, wie der Handelschannel vollgespammt wird:

"Keine Lust stundenlang durch Azeroth zu reisen um an dein Ziel zu gelangen? Dann komm zu Xyz! Ein Portal für nur schlappe 30g!"


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Kelrok schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, wie der Handelschannel vollgespammt wird:
> 
> "Keine Lust stundenlang durch Azeroth zu reisen um an dein Ziel zu gelangen? Dann komm zu Xyz! Ein Portal für nur schlappe 30g!"




ich werde einen magier lvln und die leute abzocken bis verarmt am boden liegen =)


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

xTony schrieb:


> ich igno die leute meistens weil ich kb habe nen portal aufzustellen für 10g aber ab jetz werde ich für 50g welchen stellen hab zwar genug gold aber noch ein bisschen mehr schadet nich




das musst du echt machen. wenn du z.b kein magier wärst, würden sie das auch mit dir machen. zock die leute ab!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (13. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt ganz und gar nicht in  welche Richtung die Abstimmung läuft   Tja hoffentlich gibts wieder mehr verschlossene Kisten und Türen wo man das als Schurke ausgleichen kann^^ Da sag ich nur holt euch alle noch schnell ein paar zuverlässige Mages in die Gilde.


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Tsujigiri schrieb:


> Mir gefällt ganz und gar nicht in  welche Richtung die Abstimmung läuft   Tja hoffentlich gibts wieder mehr verschlossene Kisten und Türen wo man das als Schurke ausgleichen kann^^ Da sag ich nur holt euch alle noch schnell ein paar zuverlässige Mages in die Gilde.




die schurken und user die berufe skillen wie verzauberung und juwelenschleifen, werden ihre preise dann auch sehr hoch legen, damit sie ja was dran verdienen.


----------



## SonneBlock (13. Oktober 2010)

Goldgeilheit ftw.. nein ehrlich. Ich werde für die Neulinge Gold in Höhe einer Rune nehmen.
Lauf/Flugfaule 80er dürfen schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 2-3 Gold werden die ja wohl über haben.. vor allem bei der kommenden Inflation.


----------



## LordVarot (13. Oktober 2010)

denke das wird sich relativieren es ist doch so das man mit cata in og und sw eine port möglichkeit in die gebiete bekommen (war in der beta show auf wehh ohhh wehh zähne so)   und mit der zeit muss man auch nicht mehr  nach dala und sw guckt man sich auch nur beim lvln und beim weltenbummler acm an ;D


----------



## LordVarot (13. Oktober 2010)

denke das wird sich relativieren es ist doch so das man mit cata in og und sw eine port möglichkeit in die gebiete bekommen (war in der beta show auf wehh ohhh wehh zähne so)   und mit der zeit muss man auch nicht mehr  nach dala und sw guckt man sich auch nur beim lvln und beim weltenbummler acm an ;D


----------



## tuerlich (13. Oktober 2010)

da ich mitm mage extrem am hungertuch nage, werde ich mal für mich selbst robin hood spielen und das gold den reichen wegnehmen unds den armen (mir) geben xD


----------



## Vadesh (13. Oktober 2010)

Ihr regt euch auf, dass ihr Magier "anbetteln" müsst? Jetzt stellt euch mal einen armen Magier vor, der ganz gemütlich in Orgrimmar ins AH will und alle 2,4 Sekunden von irgendwem angeschrieben wird, der ein Portal will.

Mich würde das viel mehr nerven.


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> da ich mitm mage extrem am hungertuch nage, werde ich mal für mich selbst robin hood spielen und das gold den reichen wegnehmen unds den armen (mir) geben xD




aber dann wirst du ja auch reich und bist dann nicht besser als die anderen. -.---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mimina (13. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf, dass ihr Magier "anbetteln" müsst? Jetzt stellt euch mal einen armen Magier vor, der ganz gemütlich in Orgrimmar ins AH will und alle 2,4 Sekunden von irgendwem angeschrieben wird, der ein Portal will.
> 
> Mich würde das viel mehr nerven.



die bekommen ja auch kohle dafür, die sollen sich mal nicht anstellen...


----------



## steakpfanne (13. Oktober 2010)

Wurde nicht irgendwie gesagt, dass es Portale in den alten Hauptstädten geben wird? oO


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Wurde nicht irgendwie gesagt, dass es Portale in den alten Hauptstädten geben wird? oO




für die neuen gebiete, aber nicht für die scherbenwelt und nordend.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ehrlich.
Wenns mir so mit dem Gold geht wie jetzt: Absolut nichts, aber die Rune mitbringe wäre nice.
Wenn ich wenig Gold habe: Etwa 15-30g.


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde mit meiner Mage auch aufjedenfall Gold verlangen. Hat nix mit Goldgeilheit zu tun sondern einfach damit das man jetzt schon in OG alle 5 Minuten gefragt wird ob man ein Portal stellen kann. Ich meine ich helfe gerne und stelle auch meistens ein Portal und die meisten drücken mir dann auch noch 5g in die Hand aber es ist echt ab und zu nervig. Und dadurch das es bald keine Portale mehr in Dala gibt werd ich vermutlich noch öffter gefragt. 


In dem Sinne "Insert Coins here"


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Also ich werde mit meiner Mage auch aufjedenfall Gold verlangen. Hat nix mit Goldgeilheit zu tun sondern einfach damit das man jetzt schon in OG alle 5 Minuten gefragt wird ob man ein Portal stellen kann. Ich meine ich helfe gerne und stelle auch meistens ein Portal und die meisten drücken mir dann auch noch 5g in die Hand aber es ist echt ab und zu nervig. Und dadurch das es bald keine Portale mehr in Dala gibt werd ich vermutlich noch öffter gefragt.
> 
> 
> In dem Sinne "Insert Coins here"




zock sie ab süßer. die anderen zocken uns doch auch alle ab. die haben es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch schlimmer werden kann als jetzt mit dem Portal.

Seit ner Ewigkeit stelle ich eigentlich immer ein Portal wenn mich jemand normal fragt... was habe ich davon? Die packen mich wohl auf die FL und hauen mich ständig an - Samstag dann der Oberhammer.

So schön in ICC und mitten im Bossfight trotz DND-Meldung... 

Hallo?
Halllllooooooooo?
Antworte mal! 
Brauch Port
Hallooo?
Meld dich wenn du fertig bist!
Hallo?
/igno

Ab jetzt kostet das Gold... 10 pro Portal, wer nicht will, der will eben nicht und muss weitersuchen. Ist mir Wurscht. Für Gildies und Freunde nat. kostenlos - die sind allerdings auch nicht so aufdringlich - meistens. xD


----------



## Shirokun (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde auf jedenfall kein einziges portal machen wenn ich net wenigstens 10g dafür sehe! Warum? Warum sollte ich ein Portal umsonst machen? Was habe ich davon?
Ich werd höchstens mal ein Portal machen wenn ich mal gut drauf bin...... und zwar dann grundsätzlich nur zur exodar =D Warum? Weil ich ein Arschloch bin und es geniesse.


----------



## Shendria (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd es wie gehabt weiterporten:

"HALLO, würdest du mir BITTE ein Portal nach XY machen? Gibt auch TG..." dann inv, portal aufstellen und porten, die bekommen es meistens auch ohne TG.
"Ich will nach XY, portest mich?" .... inv, warten bis ein paar Gold im Tradefenster sind und dann wird geportet.
"Brauch port nach XY, ogog" + inv .... Inv abgelehnt, und auf igno mit dem Char. 

Höflichkeit und Freundlichkeit gelten bei mir mehr, als irgendwelches Gold, und wie mir aufgefallen ist, auch bei vielen Magiern verhält sich das ähnlich. Leider sind ja nicht alle meine Chars Magier oder Schamanen . Da komm ich ab und zu auch net drum herum nen Mage um ein Portal zu bitten... "Hei! Sorry wenn ich störe, aber würdest du mich bitte, für ein paar g, nach XY porten?", zack inv, Portal und Handel wurde abgebrochen....

Die Mages die da dann anfangen Unsummen für ein Portal zu verlangen, sind meiner Meinung nach einfach erbärmlich.... menschliche Katastrophen halt....


----------



## Bremgor (14. Oktober 2010)

Magiermafia? Als Ob!

ICh gab zu dass die Internet gemeinde wenn sie kann auch will, aber nicht in wow. Selbst wenn werden andere auch so handeln und das Spiel wird noch mehr ruiniert. Aber so ne Aktion klappt einfach nicht. Dazu fehlt die Kommunikation und Organisation. Vielleicht schafft es mal eine Gruppe von Magiern auf einem Realm für ein paar Tage, aber länger nicht! Ich glaube der Gedanke an den Kataklysmus vernebelt ein paar Gedanken..


----------



## Potpotom (14. Oktober 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> .... menschliche Katastrophen halt....


....untote Katastrophe....
*hust*


----------



## Famenio (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein Mage ist zwar schon halb eingestaubt, 
aber mit Cata hole ich ihn wieder raus 
um dann ordenlich Kohle zu schäffeln 

Faulheit wird bestraft, in diesem Fall mit zu hohen Port-Preisen


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Also ich werde auf jedenfall kein einziges portal machen wenn ich net wenigstens 10g dafür sehe! Warum? Warum sollte ich ein Portal umsonst machen? Was habe ich davon?
> Ich werd höchstens mal ein Portal machen wenn ich mal gut drauf bin...... und zwar dann grundsätzlich nur zur exodar =D Warum? Weil ich ein Arschloch bin und es geniesse.




das meine ich ja. warum sollte man für eine fähigkeit, die einen unsummen einbringen kann, kein gold verlangen? die leute die das angeblich aus nächstenliebe tun sind geschichtenerzähler.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (14. Oktober 2010)

NP ...

die 50G Kompensier ich dann einfach wenn ein Mage in ne Raid Instanz geportet werden will
mein WL nimmt dann 100g pro Port


----------



## Famenio (14. Oktober 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> NP ...
> 
> die 50G Kompensier ich dann einfach wenn ein Mage in ne Raid Instanz geportet werden will
> mein WL nimmt dann 100g pro Port


Eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem Mage, der erst 76 ist noch Raids laufen
aber ich glaube den lasse ich jetzt wirklich nur noch Ports stellen


----------



## wuddel1977 (14. Oktober 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> stimmt vote for 500% normalen geschwindigkeitsbuff am besten noch ne karte wo ich gleich teleporten kann und ahja autolaufen t11 am besten per post und leveln 600% schneller ahja natürlich damit man nicht soviel farmen muss trägt jeder boss alle items die er droppen kann am besten auch gleich 10x



alo ich wär für ein Beutefenster in dem mann die für sich brauchbaren items zur auswahl hat nur noch anklicken muss, das andauernde wiederreinrennen jede woche wird doch auch auf die zeit langweilig vorallem wenn mann feststell das de boss gerade "mein" item nicht dabei hat 
oder noch besser wär es aus Zeitgründen einen link im Questlog womit mann sich direkt an den Questort porten kann, kostenlos versteht sich 

aber mal im ersnt, durch die faulheit und arroganz einiger spieler werd auch ich mir jedes port bezahlen lassen, so mit 2-5 gold oder eine rune je portal, denn für die meisten ist ein mageportal so wie "ich bin wichtig und bei einer top Gilde mir gibst du es für lau, schei... auf die matz" aber die preise sollten im rahmen bleiben, mal sehen vieleicht nehm ich anfangs was mehr das ich in ruhe questen kann


----------



## Tank79 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh die Dramatik nicht ganz. Ihr tut alle so als käme man ohne portal nirgends mehr hin. Ich denke mal das einzig stressige ist Og <->Uc und das ist doch auch in 5 min erledigt.
Aber wenn ich in Og stehe und nach Tanaris oder Brennende Steppe will kann mir eh kein Magier helfen.


----------



## Shendria (14. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> ....untote Katastrophe....
> *hust*




Wenn jemand in der Realität untot ist... okay, dann untote Katastrophe. War eigentlich nicht auf den Char bezogen....


----------



## mettman1 (14. Oktober 2010)

sagt mal, zahlt ihr eurem priest auch die heiligen kerzen fürs buffen?


----------



## Villosella (14. Oktober 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> herrgott nochmal!
> 
> geld für portale verlangen...so ein driss.
> 
> ...



Hi,


also ich finde es auch vollkommen übertrieben 50g zu verlangen. Sollte mich in Og oder einer anderen Stadt einer anschreiben und ich muß das Portal extra für Ihn stellen, sprich ich will da nicht auch zufällig hin. 
Muss er 1g zahlen. Hat nichts mit gier oder sonst was zu tun sondern einfach damit das ich Mats kaufen muss. 
Es stellt sich ja auch keiner von euch in OG hin und sagt ich schenke jedem der mich anschreibt 50silber oder 1 gold.


Was das Thema oben angeht. Ich hab noch keinen Hexenmeister gesehen der zum Händler geht und sich Mats für eine Beschwörung gekauft hat.

Wem 1g zuviel ist oder sich beschwert kann ja laufen oder normal fliegen. Ersten schriebt er mich an und möchte etwas und zweitens ist es so das wenn man nichts verlangt viele einfach zu gierig sind und kein TG geben würden.





mettman1 schrieb:


> sagt mal, zahlt ihr eurem priest auch die heiligen kerzen fürs buffen?




Nein da ich ja auch nichts für den Int Buff verlange. Sondern nur für extra geforderte Sonderwünsche.


----------



## Villosella (14. Oktober 2010)

Tank79 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Dramatik nicht ganz. Ihr tut alle so als käme man ohne portal nirgends mehr hin. Ich denke mal das einzig stressige ist Og <->Uc und das ist doch auch in 5 min erledigt.
> Aber wenn ich in Og stehe und nach Tanaris oder Brennende Steppe will kann mir eh kein Magier helfen.





Tanaris = Portal Dalaran oder Shat und dann zu HDZ
Brennende Steppe = Steinart + Flugrute


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab ein Flugmount und eine Menge Geduld, ich brauch keine Portale. Und sicherlich werde ich keine 50 G für ein Magierportal bezahlen. Wenn andere so blöd sind, sowas mitzumachen, bitte.

Lustig finde ich es, dass die Mages meinen, sie wären die einzigen, die vom Mangel an Portalen betroffen werden. Ich werde als Hexer jetzt schon ständig gefragt, ob ich mal "eben schnell" jemanden porten kann. Und meist soll ich sogar noch die Leute, die dazu nötig sind, selbst zusammen suchen. Das ist viel aufwändiger, als so ein popliges Portal hinzustellen. Von uns WLs wird das selbstverständlich erwartet, Gold sieht man dafür so gut wie nie. 

Also sollen sich die Mages mal net so anstellen.


----------



## Dömage (14. Oktober 2010)

ich habe noch NIE gold für ein Portal verlangt...und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Mäuserich (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich frage mit einem Char genau 1 x nach einem Portal, und zwar genau dann wenn er das erste mal in eine Hauptstadt kommt, danach binde ich mich in Dala und brauch nie wieder ein Portal.
Komischerweise zahle ich den Mages die ich freundlich Frage völlig freiwillig 50 g, denn warum sollte ein wildfremder mir seine Zeit opfern? Ich bin in dem Augenblick eine lästige Störung weil er chattet, AH handelt oder sonst was, also bitte soll er doch an dem Obulus freude haben.

In Zukunft werde ich, völlig unabhänig von verlangetem Gold für Portale, mit meinen Flugmounts von A nach B kommen, ständig nen Mage zu belästigen is mir ehrlich gesagt zu blöd!
Grundsätzlich bin ich gern autonom.

Wenn ich dann später mal meinen Mage weiter spiele wird es wohl von meiner Laune abhängen wie heute auch. Hab ich keinen Bock bzw. kommt die Anfrage doof rüber muss geblecht werden und zwar saftig (50g wäre da n' Taschengeld)! Wenn ich grad eh nichts zu tun hab gibts n' Gratisportal für jeden der anfragt.
Btw: Kekse mach ich generell nie, sry das finde ich lächerlich denn Nahrung gibts beim NPC für wenige Silber und die halten auch übers ausloggen.

Und was die Theorie der Mafia angeht, kann ich nur sagen schwachsinn... es gibt immer Leute die Werte nicht anerkennen und unter den Preis hauen, und solange es 3-4 von denen gibt werden die ganzen anderen nachziehen oder auf ihrem Angebot sitzen bleiben.
Beispiel: als urtümlcihes Saronit noch so 500 - 600 Gold wert war bot einer im sng 7 Stück für je 250 an, den ganzen Tag lang wurde es um den Kurs gehandelt und erst nachdem eine Nacht ins Land gezogen war normalisierte sich der Preis wieder.


----------



## Nuhramon (14. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> die goldgier ist nunmal stärker.



Und was bringt es dir, außer einen schlechten Ruf?
Ich meine, wer ist denn noch so blöd und drückt so einem dreisten Idioten noch Gold inne Hand? Letzen Endes steht er ohne Gold da und hat einen der ihn ignoriert mehr


----------



## mettman1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Villosella schrieb:


> Nein da ich ja auch nichts für den Int Buff verlange. Sondern nur für extra geforderte Sonderwünsche.



naja, es ist aber doch so:

1 rune der Portale = 20s
1 Arkanes Pulver / hochheilige kerze = 10s

wenn du also argumentierst, dass du ja runen für ports brauchst und deswegen geld für nen port verlangst, müsstest du für's buffen nach spätestens 2 buffrunden auch geld dafür verlangen,
da die ausgaben auf's gleiche hinauslaufen, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass 50s oder gar 50g das vielfache der eigentlichen kosten beträgt.

wen es also wurmt, dass man für solche dienstleistungen in die eigene tasche greifen muss, der sollte doch theoretisch nicht mehr verlangen als er auch ausgibt, und wenn doch,
dann bestimmt keine 50g. dieser preis ist doch jenseits von gut und böse.

mal ganz abgesehen von irgendwelchen preis-diskussionen ist es doch der sinn des spiels einander zu helfen.
wer hat sich denn in frühen level-phasen nicht über ein bischen hilfe von einem höher-leveligen spieler gefreut?
sollte man sich so etwas auch bezahlen lassen?

hilfe hat dann nichts mehr mit hilfe zu tun, sobald man sie sich bezahlen lässt. dann ist es ein geschäft, und hat abseits vom auktionshaus nichts zu suchen.

und wenn man einmal davon ausgeht, dass ein großer anteil von spielern schüler, studenten o.ä ist, so wundert mich deren virtuelle geldgier wo sie doch im realen leben teils immens auf hilfe angewiesen sind.
ich drifte ab....


mfg, mette


----------



## Branntwein (14. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn ein Untergrundnetz von Mafiamagier entsteht, die dadurch versuchen das Große Gold zu machen.



so ein quatsch.

es wird sich ausgleichen zwischen:
- Magiern die so oder so Gold genommen haben und es weiterhin tun werden
- Magiern die einfach mal "eben" einen Port stellen
- Magiern die von der ständigen "kannste eben Portal stellen" Fragerei total genervt sind und weder ein Portal stellen noch auf diese Fragen antworten.

Kein Spieler würde sich mit anderen zusammenschließen, nur um mit Magierportalen groß Gold zu machen. Mal ganz ehrlich... 3 Mobs irgendwo killen und den Rotz verkaufen, der da gelootet wird, bringt weitaus mehr Gold in weitaus weniger Zeit. Denn es wird wohl keine Massenanfragen an Ports geben.
Und wenn sie es doch tun würden, würden sich die Spieler genau diese Leute merken, und dann beim nächsten Raid auf andere Leute ausweichen


----------



## der Maddin (14. Oktober 2010)

Also das die Portal wegfallen sollen höre ich zum ersten Mal. Aber seis drum. wenns so ist, dann wüsstet ihr auch das zB in Sturmwind eine Portalfläche etabliert wird. Ich glaube an stelle des Parks. Jedenfalls glaube ich das mal in einem videobericht über sturmwind gesehen zu haben. Und dann wärs ja noch einfacher. Ruhestein in SW und gut iss.

btw: ich habe auch einen Magier der regelmässig gefragt wird wegen Portal. Aber ich verlange nix. Die meisten geben von sich aus 1-5 Gold. Also was soll das ganze Gerede über Magiermafia. iss ja lächerlich.


----------



## Garonthil (14. Oktober 2010)

In Cata werde ich den Ruhestein meines Mains in Sturmwind haben, weil es dort alles gibt: AH, Klassenlehrer, Kochen- und Angeldailys usw.

In SW wird es außerdem auf einer Insel im Nordosten Portale geben, das sieht man in der Kartenvorschau zu SW vom Testserver.

Es ändert sich also im Wesentlichen überhaupt nichts, der Schwerpunkt wird nun halt Sturmwind/Ogrimmar sein und nicht mehr Dalaran.

Dieser Threat entbehrt jeder Grundlage.


----------



## Nuhramon (14. Oktober 2010)

Garonthil schrieb:


> In Cata werde ich den Ruhestein meines Mains in Sturmwind haben, weil es dort alles gibt: AH, Klassenlehrer, Kochen- und Angeldailys usw.
> 
> In SW wird es außerdem auf einer Insel im Nordosten Portale geben, das sieht man in der Kartenvorschau zu SW vom Testserver.
> 
> ...



This !


----------



## schäubli (14. Oktober 2010)

Garonthil schrieb:


> Es ändert sich also im Wesentlichen überhaupt nichts, der Schwerpunkt wird nun halt Sturmwind/Ogrimmar sein und nicht mehr Dalaran.



Das ist endlich eine wirklich gute Änderung.
die "Haupt"-Hauptstadt der Allianz / Horde wird endlich mal wirklich extrem stark belebt.


----------



## Killding (14. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> du hast echt recht. ich habe auch kein magier und muss entweder einen riesen umweg in kauf nehmen, wenn ich irgendwo hinwill oder muss gold bezahlen. anders geht es nunmal nicht.



Es heißt World of Warcraft, wozu is es denn eine Welt wenn jeder nur dala/ vor og oder sonst wo rumsteht und zu faul ist ein Zeppelin uvm. zu benutzen.


----------



## Killding (14. Oktober 2010)

Tank79 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Dramatik nicht ganz. Ihr tut alle so als käme man ohne portal nirgends mehr hin. Ich denke mal das einzig stressige ist Og <->Uc und das ist doch auch in 5 min erledigt.
> Aber wenn ich in Og stehe und nach Tanaris oder Brennende Steppe will kann mir eh kein Magier helfen.



Bedenke dass ein Magier zaubern kann :O


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

Branntwein schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich... 3 Mobs irgendwo killen und den Rotz verkaufen, der da gelootet wird, bringt weitaus mehr Gold in weitaus weniger Zeit. Denn es wird wohl keine Massenanfragen an Ports geben.




Es wird diese Massenanfragen geben, die sind aktuell schon richtig schlimm. mit der neuen erweiterung wird es noch schlimmer.


----------



## GAJR (14. Oktober 2010)

Ähm...mag ja sein, dass ich mich irre...aber hieß es nicht irgenwo, dass in SW bzw. OG Portale in die anderen Hauptstädte verfügbar sein werden? So wie ich das verstanden habe, dient die Abschaffung der Portale in Shat und Dala nicht dem "Spieler, bewegt euch selber", sondern nur dem Zweck, dass die Spieler mit Cata sich wieder hauptsächlich in der alten Welt aufhalten.


----------



## Anâkin-Nathrezim (14. Oktober 2010)

Habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen.

Aber mal nebenbei. Wie war das den in Classic ohne EPICFLUGMOUNT oder DALARAN? 
Ich hab leider erst paar Wochen vor BC angefangen und als Anfänger hab ich mich schon gewundert wenn einer meinte es gibt noch andere Städte außer OG


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

GAJR schrieb:


> Ähm...mag ja sein, dass ich mich irre...aber hieß es nicht irgenwo, dass in SW bzw. OG Portale in die anderen Hauptstädte verfügbar sein werden? So wie ich das verstanden habe, dient die Abschaffung der Portale in Shat und Dala nicht dem "Spieler, bewegt euch selber", sondern nur dem Zweck, dass die Spieler mit Cata sich wieder hauptsächlich in der alten Welt aufhalten.




und das ist das problem.

wir sind also gezwungen riesen umwege in kauf zu nehmen, wenn wir nach nordend oder in die scherbenwelt wollen oder andersherum, wenn wir nicht jedesmal gold in die popos der magier stecken.


----------



## Osric (14. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> und das ist das problem.
> 
> wir sind also gezwungen riesen umwege in kauf zu nehmen, wenn wir nach nordend oder in die scherbenwelt wollen oder andersherum, wenn wir nicht jedesmal gold in die popos der magier stecken.



Was willst du als 80er noch in Dala oder Shatt? Und so oft muss man ja nun auch nicht zw. SW - IF - Darnassus switchen.

Und wenn du die ersten Questreihen in Cata abgeschlossen hast, gibts sogar Portale in die neuen Gegenden.


----------



## Fusselbirne (14. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich wieder Lust auf meinen Mage bekommen...Das könnte sehr lustig werden.Nun werden die Leute mehr auf ihre Wortwahl bei Anfragen für ihre beschissenen Ports wieder achten müssen.Ich würde es vermutlich aber wie immer machen,1g verlangen und gut ist.1g ist sowieso spätenstens mit Cata nur noch 1s wert.Und wer selbst dafür zu faul ist,für den bin ich dann auch zu faul,nen Port klarzumachen.Bei sehr netten Anfragen/Personen,die mir sympatisch sind,mach ichs aber auch gerne mal kostenlos.Aber da ist wohl die Chance 10x größer,dass ich Geld dafür bekommen,als dass ich eine nette Anfrage bekommen würde.

Ach,da fällt mir irgendwie Barlow in leicht abgewandelter Form ein:
"Wer den Magier verarscht,der läuft."


----------



## Zangor (14. Oktober 2010)

Wer nett fragt bekommt ein Portal, Kohle lehn ich natürlich nicht ab, wenn sie mir angeboten wird. Wenn es allerdings überhand nimmt, ka was dann.


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich wieder Lust auf meinen Mage bekommen...Das könnte sehr lustig werden.Nun werden die Leute mehr auf ihre Wortwahl bei Anfragen für ihre beschissenen Ports wieder achten müssen.Ich würde es vermutlich aber wie immer machen,1g verlangen und gut ist.1g ist sowieso spätenstens mit Cata nur noch 1s wert.Und wer selbst dafür zu faul ist,für den bin ich dann auch zu faul,nen Port klarzumachen.Bei sehr netten Anfragen/Personen,die mir sympatisch sind,mach ichs aber auch gerne mal kostenlos.Aber da ist wohl die Chance 10x größer,dass ich Geld dafür bekommen,als dass ich eine nette Anfrage bekommen würde.
> 
> Ach,da fällt mir irgendwie Barlow in leicht abgewandelter Form ein:
> "Wer den Magier verarscht,der läuft."




zock sie ab mein hengst, yeah =)


----------



## Khasurn (14. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> wozu hast du die fähigkeit, wenn du sie nicht nutzen willst?



Weil es eine Gefälligkeit ist und bleibt.
Aus eigener Bequemlichkeit von anderen etwas "fordern" ist doch etwas sehr daneben.
Grade wenn und weil es nur Bequemlichkeit ist.


----------



## Jackie251 (14. Oktober 2010)

na klar, denn erinner wir uns, damals wow Classic:
- fliegen ging nur von punkt zu punkt
- portalstädte gab es nicht

die folge waren superreiche Magier, die hatten ja damasl meist auf level 50 ihr epic mount zusammen.
gut ein paar weniger portale werden es in cata werden, wenn man dann in der alten welt fliegen kann, aber faktisch wird jeder magier in wenigen wochen millionär sein.


----------



## Mlithim (14. Oktober 2010)

wo bleibt die auswahl: " Stell nicht so dumme Fragen und hör auf auf die Stimmen in deinem Kopf zu hören? "

Alter wir spielen WoW wenn sich da ne art mafia bildet dann is vieles zu spät...


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

Khasurn schrieb:


> Weil es eine Gefälligkeit ist und bleibt.
> Aus eigener Bequemlichkeit von anderen etwas "fordern" ist doch etwas sehr daneben.
> Grade wenn und weil es nur Bequemlichkeit ist.




es ist egoistisch, wenn man mit einer hilfreichen fähigkeit nicht andere helfen will, besonders, wenn sie von anderen gefordert werden.


----------



## Nayati (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe eine Magierin und ich muß sagen, die Kosten hängen dann von meiner Laune und der Art der Anfrage ab.
Entweder mache ich gratis ein Portal oder wenn ich schlecht gelaunt bin verlange ich die Materialkosten von ich glaube 18 silber oder so.
So viel zur Mafia

MfG


----------



## Killding (14. Oktober 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Wie alle auf nett machen xD[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Ganz ehrlich leute .. wieso sollte man als Magier KEIN g für ein Port verlangen? Wer würde das nicht machen. [/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Gold umsonst in paar sek. und das hat dann auch nix mit Nett sein oder so zu tun ..wär dann halt meint man sei geizig dann sollte man selber nicht so faul zum laufen sein [/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Die Welt ist ja zum erkunden daa 
[/font]


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin wohl der einzige Spieler, der nie auf die Idee kommen würde, ein Portal zu verlangen, nur weil er zu faul ist, ein paar Minuten zu laufen.

In der Regel sucht man eh um die 10 Minuten, in der Zeit hat man das Ziel so gut wie erreicht.


----------



## rx07 (14. Oktober 2010)

juhu 




pro portal 10g oder 5g pro person fürs sammelportal xD


----------



## Mimina (14. Oktober 2010)

rx07 schrieb:


> juhu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. zocken wir die notgeilen nichtmagier in unseren servern ab =))))))))))))


----------



## Izara (15. Oktober 2010)

Fresh_Prince schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall wird so etwas geben.Magier die sich für was besseres halten und nur noch gegn hohes tg port stellen.Es wird noch vereinzelnte Magier geben denen das egal is die einfach n Port stellen oder in Raids oder sonst wo.Aber ich denke auch ma das der größte anteil an magiern geldgierig werden und alle abzocken wollen.Aber wenn sich alle fliegen in Azeroth kaufen dann denke ich das die meisten die 5 min dann doch lieber selber fliegen
> 
> Lg



*grins* sobald das losgeht, verlang ich als hexer für ports in raids (bis cata ja noch sinnvoll, bis es diesen gildenerfolg gibt, wo man leute hin und her beschwören kann - was weiß ich, wie der heißt  ), für seelensteine und für g-steine gold. aber nur von mages! damit das goldgeile pack das mal schnallt  so!


p.s. meine natürlich nicht alle mages, aber der großteil ist leider so - zumindest lt. erfahrung    wobei mit cata deren dekadenz ja eh ein ende hat ^^ mit ner guten gilde spielste dir dann einfach den um 15 min verringerten CD auf den Ruhestein frei und kannst dich alle 15 min von dala aus zum ort deiner wahl (bis auf steinard) porten  aber was will man schon in steinard, ne?


----------



## Drazeros (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich als Magier werde keine 50g verlangen, solang man mir die Rune bezahlt bin ich zufrieden. Die Leute die von mir ein Portal wollen, geben mir ohne darum gebeten zu werden schon 1g und wenn sie mir mehr geben, nehme ich es dankend an.


----------



## AmigaLink (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin Magier und ich werde es Handhaben wie eh und je.

Die einfache Regel ist: "Der Ton macht die Musik."
Wer höflich fragt bekommt ein Portal. Tg für die Rune reicht, mehr ist gerne gesehen.
Wer unhöflich und/oder fordernd ist, kann selber Fliegen.


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es so kommen sollte nehme ich einfach keine magier mehr mit ganz einfach so geizige leute braucht kein mensch im Raid/grp und wenn mal doch einer dabei sein sollte kommen komischer weise keine heals mehr durch genau wenn er welches braucht >_>


----------



## Pizzalord (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich halte es, wie folgt und werde das auch kaum ändern:

Wenn ich auf meinem Mage bin, mich jemand freundlich nach nem Portal fragt und ich gerade nicht zu beschäftigt oder in einer Gruppe bin, lade ihn ihn ein/lasse mich einladen und stell ein Portal. Runen hab ich sowieso immer auf Vorrat. Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, reise ich auch gerne mal in eine andere Stadt, um jemandem ein Portal zu machen.
Trinkgeld nehm ich normalerweise immer, wenn man es mir anbietet. Nachfragen tu ich eher selten, oft antworte ich nichtmal, sondern lade denjenigen schnell ein, mach ein Portal und beschäftige mich danach wieder mit dem, was ich vorher gemacht hab. Wenn der Spieler sich bedankt, schreib ich kurz np und wenn er mich anhandelt, nehm ich das Geld. Wenn ich grade mal nicht pleite bin und/oder der andere Spieler aussieht, als hätte er nicht allzu viel (Lowlvl z.B.) klicke ich auch mal auf abbrechen..

Wenn ich auf anderen Chars unterwegs bin und ein Portal brauche, zahle ich meistens zwischen 0 und 20g Trinkgeld, d.h. wenn ich gerade pleite bin und der Mage mir umsonst n Portal, nehme ich das dankend an, wenn ich aber gerade dringend ein Portal haben will und sich niemand meldet, kann es auch mal sein, dass ich 20g im Handelschannel biete. Für den Preis findet sich eigentlich fast immer jemand, der bereit ist, in meine aktuelle Stadt zu kommen und mich abzuholen. Im Normalfall (sprich ich bin nicht pleite oder verzweifelt) gebe ich meistens 5g, wenn der Mage sowieso neben mir steht und 10g, wenn er extra zu mir kommt, um mich zu porten.

Zusammengefasst würde ich sagen, ich zahle ein ganz normales Trinkgeld, wie ich es auch bei einem durchschnittlichen Crafting-Auftrag bezahlen würde.
Das entspricht auch dem, was ich so für Portale bekomme: manchmal ein Danke, manchmal 50s oder ne Rune, manchmal drücke ich sogar nem lvl 13 char, der aufm server neu ist, noch 5g in die hand, weil es mich nicht viel kostet, ihm aber am anfang hilft.. und dann kommen natürlich auch immer mal wieder Leute, die 10g bieten, damit ich sie abhole oder mir einfach so 20g fürs portal in die hand drücken, weil das für sie nur kleingeld ist... Im Endeffekt konnte ich mich noch nie beschweren und musste mir auch noch nie Sorgen darum machen, wegen den Runen pleite zu gehen... 

Was die Zukunft angeht, denke ich, es ändert sich nicht viel:
Wenn mehr Leute Portale brauchen, werden sich viele Magier etwas dazuverdienen, indem sie Portale anbieten. Dass jemand, der ne Stunde nichts tut, außer von einer Stadt zur andern zu reisen und Leute zu porten, dafür eine angemessene Bezahlung erwartet, ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich selbstverständlich. Wenn man gerade pleite ist, wird man durch freundliches Bitten aber bestimmt auch weiterhin günstig durch Azeroth reisen können...


----------



## Taschenlampe (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich frage mich so langsam was ihr alle eigentlich habt Wenn ihr keine lust zum laufen habt fragt einen Mage wenn er 50g haben will den könnt ihr 50 g bezahlen oder fragt einen anderen 
das ist doch nicht so Schwer.

Spiele selber einen Mage und habe noch nie und werde auch nie geld für ein port nehmen wenn mir jemand tg giebt freu ich mich aber Ich sage doch nicht 50g oder pech gehabt.


----------



## Brannys (15. Oktober 2010)

Magiermafia ?

Jetzt gibts mal wieder was neues bei WoW und einige drehen mit geistiger Umnachtung am Rad. 
Warum sollte ich nun als Magier dermaßen abartige Preise für ein Portal verlangen ?

Als Magier hab ich bisher für die Leute aus der eigenen Gilde kostenlos ein Portal gemacht. Low-lvl-Spieler, die ein Portal wollten, da hatte ich bisher auch nichts verlangt, oder sie zahlten mir das, was sie wollten und bei 80er die zahlten im Durchschnitt von 1 Gold bis 5 Gold für ein Portal und das freiwillig. 
Wer nun als Magier abartige Preise für ein Portal verlangt, der soll das machen, aber er soll sich nicht wundern, wenn der dann bei vielen auf der Igno-Liste steht, oder in Inis und Schlachtzüge nicht mehr mitgenommen wird, weil er ein Arsc...ist.

Es wird mit Cataclysm eh schon alles recht teuer werden und da braucht man keine Spieler, die noch weitere Dinge preislich in den Wahn treiben. 
letztlich, so denke ich, wird sich das mit den Portalen eh in einigen Tagen beruhigen.

Fehlt nun noch, dass Tanks für Ihre Dienste dann pro Spieler im Schlachtzug 50 Gold verlangen Heiler 50 Gold pro Spieler für die Heilung usw. 
Der Raidleiter bekommt dann 100 Gold, wenn ich jemanden mit der Chopper mitnehme, oder mit dem Mammut, dann verlange ich als "Taxi" auch noch Fahrtgeld, oder was ?
Wenn mich jemand was fragt, verlange ich dann für das antworten auch noch Geld ?

Ich als Magier verlange auch weiterhin nichts für ein Portal, jeder zahlt das, was er möchte und gut ist. Und ich werde sicherlich nicht alleine sein, also braucht sich kein Spieler sorgen machen, dass es für ihn nur noch überteuerte Portale gibt und er dann eventuell im Spiel nicht mehr weiter kommt.


----------



## SonicScrewdriver (15. Oktober 2010)

Also für mich wird das nicht wirklich ne Umstellung. Hab in 5 Jahren Wow kaum n Magierportal genutzt/gebraucht. Höchstens wenn Raidende war und n Mage halt mal Portale in die Hauptstädte gemacht hat. Ansonsten sehe ich nicht ein, die Leute dafür zu bezahlen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das auf den anderen Servern so läuft aber bei uns darf man die meisten Magier schon regelrecht anbetteln, damit sie einem n Portal machen.

Mit Cata fallen zwar die Portale in Dala und Shatt weg, dafür wirds in SW und OG Portale in sämtliche neue Gebiete, wie Hyjal, Uldum etc. geben.
Also einfach RS in SW oder OG ablegen und fertig. Wer geht denn schon nach Dala oder Shatt wenn er 80-85 levelt?
Außerdem ist es doch eh eindrucksvoller, die neue (alte) Welt per Flugmount zu erleben, anstatt sich nur hin und her porten zu lassen.


----------



## Adrianaa (15. Oktober 2010)

Da sieht man es wieder....das geflame von Paladin und co gegen uns Magier....aus denen spricht doch nur der neid
Wir werden als Mafia beschimpft, nur weil wir für unsere Fähigkeiten ein kleines Entgeld sehen wollen...wer schnell und sicher reisen möchte muss dafür bezahlen...ist im RL auch so...da kostet nen flugticket geld.

Ich handhabe das so...wer freundlich fragt bekommt sein portal für ein TG...wer flamt bekommt es für 100g oder er soll sehen wie er ans ziel kommt...Basta!
Für lowlvl-magier selbstverständlich kostenlos...wenn sie dieses Portal noch nicht selbst können.

Also liebe Magierkollegen....lasset uns vernüftig sein...wir haben das Monopol...aber wenn uns die Kundschaft wegläuft wegen zu hoher preise...haben wir nichts davon.


----------



## Bodvarr (15. Oktober 2010)

Bevor ich stundenlang rumfrage oder bis zu 50g bezahle, geh ich doch lieber zu Fuss bzw. zu mount ;-)
Das Blizz die Portale wegpatcht ist mir egal, da ich im November eh fürs erste mit WoW aufhöre. Sinnvoll fände ich es allerdings, wenn jeder die Portale betreten könnte nicht nur die Gruppenmitglieder.


----------



## Mimina (15. Oktober 2010)

Taschenlampe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich so langsam was ihr alle eigentlich habt Wenn ihr keine lust zum laufen habt fragt einen Mage wenn er 50g haben will den könnt ihr 50 g bezahlen oder fragt einen anderen
> das ist doch nicht so Schwer.
> 
> Spiele selber einen Mage und habe noch nie und werde auch nie geld für ein port nehmen wenn mir jemand tg giebt freu ich mich aber Ich sage doch nicht 50g oder pech gehabt.




das kann wirklich nur von einem magier kommen. weiche von mir dämon!


----------



## Kartonics (15. Oktober 2010)

WENIGSTENS


----------



## Irbo (15. Oktober 2010)

Heute morgen habe ich mich nach Dala geportet, weil ich gerade am Ar... der Welt war und wollte OG porten. Fu.. kein Portal mehr vorhanden und ewig gedauert bis ich mein Ziel erreichte.

Ich verstehe den Sinn darin nicht. Auf der einen Seite bekommt man inzwischen viele Dinge in den A.... geschoben ... wie z.B. EP für Pflücken vom Pflanzen und auf der anderen Seite drückt man einem nun diese ewige Reise in eine andere Welt aufs Auge.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Oktober 2010)

OT: über was sich manche Leute Gedanken machen...
Da überlege ich doch glatt, was sind das für Menschen, die mit mir im selben Forum lesen & schreiben.
Ein Glück, daß ich euch nicht im RL begegnen muss.

BTT: Wenn nicht gerade ein Magier zur Hand ist, nehme ich halt den Weg auf mich, Flugmounts und Flugrouten können genutzt werden.
Bevor ich 10min lang in einer der Hauptstädte nach einem Magier für ein Portal suche, bin ich in derZeit schon 3x am Ziel.


----------



## Odysseus (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm also ich versteh euch mal wieder nicht. Da motzt Ihr rum, wir Magier werden euch abzocken wegen der Portale aber selbst nie einsehen wollen das ihr uns Monate lang mit Schneiderbestickungen und Juwelen und Verzauberungen ausgenommen habt. Schaut doch mal selbst in den Spiegel und denkt darüber nach!


----------



## Manaori (15. Oktober 2010)

Odysseus schrieb:


> Hmmm also ich versteh euch mal wieder nicht. Da motzt Ihr rum, wir Magier werden euch abzocken wegen der Portale aber selbst nie einsehen wollen das ihr uns Monate lang mit Schneiderbestickungen und Juwelen und Verzauberungen ausgenommen habt. Schaut doch mal selbst in den Spiegel und denkt darüber nach!



Also ich weiß nicht.. aber sowohl bei den Verzauberungen, den Schneiderstücken als auch bei den Steinchen liegt (zumindest bei mir) das TG immer im Ermessen des Kunden. Wenn er meint, mir für Klingenbarrikade 100 Gold geben zu müssen, ich freu mich. Wenn er meint, er bringt mir nur die Mats und das war's für ihn, dann stört es mich auch nicht. 
Machen die Magier nun für mich eine Ausnahme? 

BTT: Also, ich glaube nicht, dass sowas passiert. Es gibt immer Leute, die sind aufs Gold aus, und es gibt auch genügend, die sind so wie ich und denen ist es scheißegal, oder die sind einfach nur "Nett". 

Und da fällt mir eni Versuch ein, den ein Freund und ich mal gemacht haben... Er (Magier) suchte verzweifelt nach einem Port nach Dala für seinen Twink. Ich sagte ihm: Wéißte was, rein theoretisch müsste es funktionieren.. Lad mich ein, logg auf deinen Twink, den lad ich ein. Stell beide Charas nebeneinander in OG oder so ab. Mach das Portal, logg wieder um, und wenn du nicht grad minutenlange Ladescreens hast, dann solltest du durchs Portal können. Er konnte. Ein magier kann also auch seine Twinks selber porten... ^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann verlangt mein Tank eben für jeden Spott, den er wegen overnukender Magier machen muss, auch eine hohe Goldsumme. Mal sehen, wer schneller reich ist.



Wollte grad schreiben, dann verlang ich eben für jeden Rezz, den ich auf die overnukenden Magier machen muss, auch viel Gold. Wir beide werden bestimmt schneller reich. Seh's doch jetzt schon in Inis, seit dem Patch. Wer nicht auf seine Aggro aufpassen kann und einfach draufnuket (wie komischerweise viele Magier und DKs, zumindest zeigt mir das meine Erfahrung seit dem Patch), der stirbt. Goldene Zeiten brechen an, wenn ich dann für einen Rezz auch noch Gold verlange 

Ernsthaft. Was kommt als nächstes? "Würdest mir bitte ein paar Strudel machen" (oder was auch immer mit Cata kommt) - "Jo ein Stack 10g"? Ich hab keine Bauchschmerzen damit, dem Magier die Portalrune zu blechen. Aber man kann auch unverschämt werden.


Tante Edith stupst mich an, damit ich noch was loswerde: Ich selbst bin mit meinem Main Juwe. Jedes Mal, wenn ich im /2 lese "20g pro Epicstein", rolle ich mit den Augen. Bei mir liegt das TG seit jeher im Ermessen des Kunden - wenn er mir gar keins zahlt, zahlt er mir eben gar keins. Hab ich Pech, aber ich hatte auch schon Leute, die mir für zwei Steinchen 50g (freiwillig!) gezahlt haben, ohne dass ich überhaupt was verlangt hab.

Was das "abzocken" angeht... Muss ein Magier pro Portal vier Quests machen? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Oktober 2010)

genau, laß uns die Battle-Rezz-Mafia gründen!
Was, ich soll den Magier aufheben?
Ok, macht dann 15G.
Hast nicht bei?
Hm, Pech, bleibst liegen und ich warte auf den nächsten Toten ^^


----------



## Caspar (15. Oktober 2010)

hm. ich habe keinen magier, aber hatte bisher auch nie probleme ein portal zu bekommen. wenn man freundlich fragt, bekommt man in 90% der fälle auch eine freundliche antwort und meist den port umsonst.
ich glaube, dass diejenigen, die über angebliche soziale inkompetenz anderer spieler (in diesem fall magier, die zu viel gold verlangen) meckern, selber mit eben dieser geschlagen sind.
wie man in den wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder hinaus, da macht WoW keine ausnahme.
sollte man jedoch auf einen der übrigen 10% stoßen, sollte man sich halt auf die suche nach einem der 90% machen. wenn grad keiner da ist, dann ist es halt wirklich 'pech gehabt' und man sitzt am kürzeren hebel.

komische diskussion auf jeden fall.


wie dem auch sein,

gruß

Caspar


----------



## Odysseus (15. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> genau, laß uns die Battle-Rezz-Mafia gründen!
> Was, ich soll den Magier aufheben?
> Ok, macht dann 15G.
> Hast nicht bei?
> Hm, Pech, bleibst liegen und ich warte auf den nächsten Toten ^^



Gründe Du nur mal deine Rezzz-Mafia^^

Da sag ich nur das die Instanzen so aufgebaut sind mit Portalen ... das ich ganz schnell wieder bei der Gruppe bin.

Und dann lol mußt ja eh auf uns Nachzügler warten um weiterzuspielen zu können!


----------



## Cathan (15. Oktober 2010)

Wer keine Lust hat zu reisen muss halt mehr bezahlen, ich sehe es nicht ein dass ich jeden Porte der zu faul ist und dann nichtmal ein Danke bekomme.
Und das mit der "Rezz-Mafia" oder "Spott-Mafia" ist einfach nur schwachsinn weil es dazugehört seiner Rolle in einem Dungeon gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Mimina (15. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wollte grad schreiben, dann verlang ich eben für jeden Rezz, den ich auf die overnukenden Magier machen muss, auch viel Gold. Wir beide werden bestimmt schneller reich. Seh's doch jetzt schon in Inis, seit dem Patch. Wer nicht auf seine Aggro aufpassen kann und einfach draufnuket (wie komischerweise viele Magier und DKs, zumindest zeigt mir das meine Erfahrung seit dem Patch), der stirbt. Goldene Zeiten brechen an, wenn ich dann für einen Rezz auch noch Gold verlange




dein plan hat lücken. da du in 90 % der fälle durch den dungeonfinder in eine gruppe kommst, deren mitglieder nicht in diesem server sind, können sie dir gar kein gold geben, selbst wenn sie es wollten.

handeln funktioniert nicht serverübergreifend.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Oktober 2010)

1. mag das beim Dungeonfinder so sein, aber nicht in Random-Raids z.B.

2. Schön, dass jemand darauf anspricht, seiner Rolle gerecht zu werden. Das bedeutet nämlich auch, den Tank tanken zu lassen und aufzupassen, dass man als DD keine Aggro zieht


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Oktober 2010)

"Gold wird überbewertet, solange man mir eine Portalrune/Gold im Wert einer Portalrunde gibt, werde ich gerne Portale öffnen."

Hab zwar nur nen 50er Mage aber der kann ja auch schon Portale.


Durch Berufe oder ähnlichen Sachen sollte man Gold machen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich fragen: Wozu braucht man Magierportale? Warum sollte ich, wenn ich z.B. im Zwielichthochland queste, nach OG wollen? Man hat überall schnell erreichbare Städte, da lach ich doch die Magier aus und fahre 2-3 mal die Woche Schiff oder Zeppelin.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Oktober 2010)

Odysseus schrieb:


> Gründe Du nur mal deine Rezzz-Mafia^^
> 
> Da sag ich nur das die Instanzen so aufgebaut sind mit Portalen ... das ich ganz schnell wieder bei der Gruppe bin.
> 
> Und dann lol mußt ja eh auf uns Nachzügler warten um weiterzuspielen zu können!



hehe, lesen, verstehen, posten.
Ich schrieb was von Battle rezz und nächster Toter...klingelts?


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> zock sie ab mein hengst, yeah =)


Abzocken?Wenn,dann zock ich ja wohl eher mich selber ab...im dicken Vergleich zu den anderen Mage´s


----------



## beachguy (15. Oktober 2010)

Nur in Dalaran wirds ja keine Portale mehr geben dafür aber in SW. Ruhestein in SW und ruhe ist.


----------



## Mimina (16. Oktober 2010)

beachguy schrieb:


> Nur in Dalaran wirds ja keine Portale mehr geben dafür aber in SW. Ruhestein in SW und ruhe ist.




und in shattrah :=)


----------



## Mimina (16. Oktober 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Abzocken?Wenn,dann zock ich ja wohl eher mich selber ab...im dicken Vergleich zu den anderen Mage´s




du musst die anderen user abzocken bis sie unter der brücke liegen. jeder ist sich selbst der nächste.


----------



## Chillers (16. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> du musst die anderen user abzocken bis sie unter der brücke liegen. jeder ist sich selbst der nächste.



Hm, sehe ich nicht so.
Wenn wer einen Portalstein dabei hat und nett fragt, bekommt er/sie immer einen port kostenlos.Für mich ist es zu dämlich, asozial oder ignorant, aus sowas Profit ziehen zu wollen.
Sucht es auch aus. Am Ende stehen viele allein da und fragen sich- Warum?

Ich bin weder ein doktorierender Philosoph noch ein Seelenklempter, aber eins weiss ich: Begegne den Leuten, mit denen du zu tun hast so, wie du es gerne selber gerne hättest Dir gegenüber.


----------



## amdintel (16. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da Kitzuina nicht mehr in diesem Forum posten kann und er ein neues Thema in seinem Blog veröffentlich hat, poste ich dieses Thema hier im Forum, weil sehr interessant ist.
> 
> ...



Du redest schon wieder von dir in der dritten Person ? Bist du eigentlich wirklich so gestört oder was wird das hier wieder ?

Und nimm dir doch mal zu Herzen was der User dir schon zu deinem Müll hier gepostet hat : 

"Ich frag mich wieso du dir nicht wirklich interessante Themen raussuchst und nicht immer solche Dünnpfiff Themen die keinen Interessieren - da kann ich auch Fernseh gucken."

Also mal bitte : Was ist deine Macke in deiner Birne , und bist du schon in Behandlung ?


----------



## Bedofar (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde es so machen wie seit Anfang Classic.... Portal gibt's gegen eine Rune oder 30s  Basta!!!  Macht sogar Spass den abzockern ihre Kunden wegzunehmen und Portale unschlagbar guenstig anzubieten =)


----------



## lokker (16. Oktober 2010)

man kann in der Welt dann rumfliegen, ich glaube kaum das die meisten dann überhaupt noch ein Portal benutzen werden. Die neuen Gebiete sind ja nicht so abgetrennt wie z.B. Nordend oder der Scherbenwelt. Ich denke eher die werden ihre momentane Goldquelle verlieren.


----------



## Tounho (16. Oktober 2010)

Sollte es nich ma in og portale geben?


----------



## Chillers (16. Oktober 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Du redest schon wieder von dir in der dritten Person ? Bist du eigentlich wirklich so gestört oder was wird das hier wieder ?
> 
> Und nimm dir doch mal zu Herzen was der User dir schon zu deinem Müll hier gepostet hat :
> 
> ...



Ah, wieder ein Kitzu-thread?
Damn it, net geschnallt


----------



## Gustav Gans (16. Oktober 2010)

Wer nett fragt bekommt einen Port, nur meist ist es ja so. Das Einladungsfenster poppt auf und es wird nichtg gefragt sondern gefordert. Da ich dann bei denen auf die Ignoreliste komme erspart mir das einiges :-) 

Danke sagen sollte selbsverständlich sein.


----------



## Teiby (16. Oktober 2010)

Der Zeitaufwand zum Handel ist meist so lange wie das eines Portals erstellen.

Ich mach aber nur Portale wenn ich gut drauf bin. Sonst gebe ich erst garkeine Antwort und stelle mich AFK :>
Geld verlange ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Haszor (16. Oktober 2010)

Da ich auf einem RP-Server spiele.... werde ich denen mit einem doofen / unpassenden Namen das Gold abziehen, die anderen kriegens für ein "bitte".


----------



## Da Magic (16. Oktober 2010)

ich habe im moment 460.000 gold, werde zu faul sein ein portal iwo zu stellen, außer der nachfragende steht neben mir 

generell mache ich zur zeit portale, solange der fragende freundlich ist, bei prolls ist mir auch das gebotene gold egal


----------



## arynz0r (16. Oktober 2010)

mache immer nen port auf, insofern ich vernünftig gefragt werde...

wenn dann nichtmals ein danke vom gegenüber kommtn, schreib ich erstmal "bittesehr"

falls weiterhin nix kommt --> igno inc


----------



## Chillers (16. Oktober 2010)

Da schrieb:


> ich habe im moment 460.000 gold, werde zu faul sein ein porta liwo zu stellen, außer der nachfragende steht neben mir



K, watt? Du Dagobert Duck, Du!


----------



## R4PO (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde einfach per Flugmount fliegen^^

Scheiß auf die Mages... ich brauchte sie bis jetzt nicht, und werde sie auch dann nicht brauchen... Dann dauert es halt ein bisschen länger... Naund?

Mfg
R4PO


----------



## Janica-Damira (16. Oktober 2010)

Mein Main ist auch Magierin. Wenn ich freundlich gefragt werde, dann bekommt derjenige auch sein Portal, schei.... auf die 18 Silber für die Rune. Wie gesagt... wenn ich freundlich gefragt werde.....

Krassestes Gegenteil war mal, ich stand in Sturmwind am Brunnen, da quatscht mich einer an "Ey alde portal!" Freundlichkeit? Fehlanzeige. Wohin? Keine Angabe. Er bekam sein Portal.... hups... in den Magierturm in SW. 

Meinereiner und die Leute im TS haben sich bald totgelacht, und der Typ hat mich anschließend noch 3 Tage geflamed, ich solle doch mal meinen char spielen lernen......^^


----------



## Mimina (17. Oktober 2010)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Mein Main ist auch Magierin. Wenn ich freundlich gefragt werde, dann bekommt derjenige auch sein Portal, schei.... auf die 18 Silber für die Rune. Wie gesagt... wenn ich freundlich gefragt werde.....
> 
> Krassestes Gegenteil war mal, ich stand in Sturmwind am Brunnen, da quatscht mich einer an "Ey alde portal!" Freundlichkeit? Fehlanzeige. Wohin? Keine Angabe. Er bekam sein Portal.... hups... in den Magierturm in SW.
> 
> Meinereiner und die Leute im TS haben sich bald totgelacht, und der Typ hat mich anschließend noch 3 Tage geflamed, ich solle doch mal meinen char spielen lernen......^^




du warst noch zu nett zu ihm. du hättest weitaus schlimmere portale öffnen können.


----------



## Galbadia (17. Oktober 2010)

Mache ebenfalls immer Portale auf, verlangen tu ich darfür nichts. Solang die Person freundlich ist und es nicht zulang dauert zu mir zukommen.


----------



## Mimina (18. Oktober 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Mache ebenfalls immer Portale auf, verlangen tu ich darfür nichts. Solang die Person freundlich ist und es nicht zulang dauert zu mir zukommen.




freundlichkeit bezahlt dir nicht deine repkosten oder anderen ausgaben.


----------



## Ångela (18. Oktober 2010)

Da fehlt eine Wahlmöglichkeit, nämlich "Wayne ?!"

Es wurde immer geportet, es wird geportet und auch immer geportet werden. End of Story


----------



## DreiHaare (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe noch nie - N I E - einen Mage nach einem Portal gefragt, und dies in über 4 Jahren nicht. Es war auch nie nötig. 
Wieso also sollte ich damit anfangen?


----------



## Mimina (18. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie - N I E - einen Mage nach einem Portal gefragt, und dies in über 4 Jahren nicht. Es war auch nie nötig.
> Wieso also sollte ich damit anfangen?




weil du zu faul bist deinen virtuellen arsch von A nach B zu bewegen...


----------



## Gohaar (18. Oktober 2010)

1.) Habt Ihr keine Magier in der Gilde? Unsere machen uns immer Portale ohne was dafür zu berechnen. Oder gehört Ihr wieder zu den Spielern die sich keiner Gruppe bzw Gilde anschließen wollen weil es alleine ja so viel schöner ist? Wenn ja dann selbst schuld. Dafür bildet man ja Gruppen. Um gemeinsam weiter zu kommen oder sich zu unterstützen.

2.) wtf......wer ist in Zukunft noch in Dala? Durch Nordend wird durch gequestet und jeder hat seinen Stein in der neuen Hauptstadt so wie jetzt auch schon. Alles questet jetzt durch die Scherbe und alle haben Ihren Stein in Dala.

3.) Gibt es in Zukunft Portale in SW die es ja jetzt nicht gibt......


----------



## Potpotom (18. Oktober 2010)

Dank dem Zahnradbug porte ich nix mehr... nur noch teleportieren, der Rest ist mir zu heikel.


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> K, watt? Du Dagobert Duck, Du!



er lügt


----------



## Mimina (19. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> er lügt



du lügst, gammliges Klappergestell!!!!!


----------



## Dabow (19. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann verlangt mein Tank eben für jeden Spott, den er wegen overnukender Magier machen muss, auch eine hohe Goldsumme. Mal sehen, wer schneller reich ist.



Das mach ich auch, super Idee. Danke


----------



## Wiikend (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jmd im /s fragt kann mir pls jmd nen portal erstellen gibt auch tg...Why not?
Jedoch wenn jemand daherkommt und per /w sagt HEY magst du MIR PLS NEN portal nach xxx MACHEN?!?1?1?! und dann auf mein /dnd Nein.Kein Wasser,Kein Brot und KEINE Portale mit OMFG du dummer H-sohn ich geh zu nem freun d von miah der macht das immah gratis......ich denke eher nicht


----------



## Mimina (20. Oktober 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Jedoch wenn jemand daherkommt und per /w sagt HEY magst du MIR PLS NEN portal nach xxx MACHEN?!?1?1?! und dann auf mein /dnd Nein.Kein Wasser,Kein Brot und KEINE Portale mit OMFG du dummer H-sohn ich geh zu nem freun d von miah der macht das immah gratis......ich denke eher nicht



Der User hat dich doch zuerst nett gefragt. Es kam eine Begrüßung (HEY), die Person hat bitte (PLS) und überraschenderweise ein einigermaßen lesbaren Satz geschrieben und dir fällt nichts anderes ein, ein Makro demjenigen zu posten, ohne Begrüßung (was du ja bei einer wünscht), welches sich sehr patzig liest.

Ich würde dich genauso beleidigen wie die Person, vielleicht nicht so niveaulos, aber beleidigen würde ich dich.


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann verlangt mein Tank eben für jeden Spott, den er wegen overnukender Magier machen muss, auch eine hohe Goldsumme. Mal sehen, wer schneller reich ist.



Die Healer.


----------



## CarpoX (20. Oktober 2010)

Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis für Gegenstände und Dienstleistungen und wenn man nunmal den Luxus haben will, innerhalb eines Klicks von einem Ort zum anderen zu kommen, dann muss man nunmal dafür bezahlen. Und wenn euch ein Magier 50g abknöpfen will und euch das zu teuer ist, geht halt zum nächsten. Oder geht halt den etwas längeren Weg. Oder bittet einen Gildenkollegen um ein Portal - es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Früher gabs in den Städten auch keine Portale...

Edit: Und für einen Spott Geld zu verlangen ist ja wohl mal so gar kein Vergleich...


----------



## Xorxes (20. Oktober 2010)

*Ich werde definitv 1-2 Gold nur verlangen*  ca 1 G für nette Leute 2 G oder sogar höher für unfreundliche Gestalten - Der Ton macht die Musik samt die Preispolitik


----------



## Galbadia (20. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> freundlichkeit bezahlt dir nicht deine repkosten oder anderen ausgaben.



Bei etwas mehr als 90.000 Gold macht mir das nichts aus. Durch 3 Chars und deren Berufe nehme ich in der Woche genug Geld ein. Um zureppen, Gems, Vz. usw zu kaufen.
Ausserdem gibt mir jeder 2. fast ein wenig Tg, meistens so um die 1-2g.


----------



## Ezralia (20. Oktober 2010)

der preis für portale wird nicht steigen, bzw kann es den leuten egal sein

der ruhestein wird ab sofort in sw oder og liegen, denn dort sind portale in die neuen gebiete, warum sollte man sich also von nem mage nach darnassus oder silbermond machen lassen, ist also total egal

wärend der levelphase brauch man auch kein port mehr von shatt oder darla, denn dort sind klassentrainer und ein neues ah.


----------



## Mimina (20. Oktober 2010)

Xorxes schrieb:


> *Ich werde definitv 1-2 Gold nur verlangen*  ca 1 G für nette Leute 2 G oder sogar höher für unfreundliche Gestalten - Der Ton macht die Musik samt die Preispolitik




ich würde dir nie eine firma anvertrauen. die würde bankrott gehen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wer sagt denn, dass man dringend Magierports braucht ?

Erst einmal kommt die Levelphase, da bewegt sich eh alles von Zone zu Zone.

Handwerkswaren schicke ich an meine Lagertwinks und alle 4 Stunden kann ich auch noch meinen 
Knappen zur Bank schicken. 

Dann wenn man die 85 erreicht hat macht man doch sowieso nur 2 Sachen, Farmen und auf Dungeoneinladungen
warten.
Und zum Lehrer muss man ja auch nicht oft. (Ich glaube 3x)

Also die 2x in der Woche wo ich einen Port brauche, da werde ich wohl noch jemanden finden der mir auch für kleines
Gold hilft. Wenn nicht - anreisen und in der Zeit Kaffee kochen. 

Hier wird mal wieder schwer Panik gemacht.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Was ihr alle für Probleme habt...
Ich für meinen Teil brauche insgesamt nur 1x ein Portal pro Char, um nach Dala zu gehen und den Ruhestein dort abzulegen.
Gold muss ich auch nicht dafür blechen, da die lieben Gildenkollegen das kostenlos machen.

Die anderen sind einfach nur faul und warten 10min für einen Weg, der höchstens 5min beansprucht, das sollte man sich mal überlegen.


----------



## saat4ever (20. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass man dringend Magierports braucht ?
> Hier wird mal wieder schwer Panik gemacht.



seh ich auch so, also in Cata braucht man genau so oft ein Mageportal wie jetzt. Es spielt sich alle in Og ab, da wird dann der Ruhestein sein und in die neuen Gebiete kommt man super schnell deswegen werden auch nicht viele Leute ein Portal brauchen.


----------



## Maginimma (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss euch ganz ehrlich sagen ich find das ganz gut das die ports weg gemacht werden!

Droods hatten zum beispiel bisher die möglichkeit, anzu zu beschwören. dafür wurde massenweise gold verlangt. Krieger und dks haben angeboten zg abzufarmen. dafür wurden auch unsummen verlangt. manche leute ziehen low chars durch inis und nehmen dafür gold. Magier haben nunmal als einzige klasse ihre portale =D

Ich werd das aber weiterhin so machen wie bisher:
ER: "Mach ma port"
Ich: "Wart auf Homestone!!!"
ODER ICH: "20g!" kommt auf meinen tag drauf an =D

Grp invite ohne vorher mal hallo gesagt zu haben? kein prob ich kann auch wieder rausgehn ohne was zu sagen!

wenn aber jemand freundlich ankommt stell ich ihm ein port und HOFFE das ich etwas dafür bekommen, und wenn es nur die 20 silber für die rune sind. wenn nicht? Ignore! Warum? ganz einfach: Mein gegenüber würde auch TG erwarten wenn ich seine Beruflichen fähigkeiten in anspruch nehme. wie gesagt und wenn es nur die unkosten sind dann sag ich nix aber komplett ohne TG? ich bin nicht die wohlfahrt! das nächste mal kann er sich nen anderen mage suchen.

achso nochwas an die flamer =D:

stellt euch vor ihr crafted einem X-beliebigen spieler auf euerm realm (mit dem ihr noch nie was zu tun hattet) sagen wir mal ... 10 gems! und bekommt kein tg dafür obwohl ihr euren beruf mühsam auf 450 bringen musstet. seid mal ehrlich, fändet ihr das toll? das selbe is das problem mit den magierportalen. wir mussten unsere mages auch erst Hochspielen bevor wir die portale lernen konnten und das schöne ist UNS kostet so ein portal noch 20silber. ich finde das is ne frechheit wenn man den mage dann obwohl er ein portal gestellt hat auf seinen unkosten itzen lässt !!!!

soviel dazu =D


----------



## ofnadown (20. Oktober 2010)

ach wenn eine frech wird wegen portal, der landet erst mal in steinard , soller sehen wie er von da wieder schnell weg kommt


----------



## Evolverx (20. Oktober 2010)

Man merkt wie viele hier erst mit den addons angefangen haben. Ihr seit viel zu verwöhnt. Vor BC gab es die portale auch nur beim mage. Die portale in Shat und Dalaran haben diese fähigkeit doch recht sinnfrei gemacht daher find ichs gut das die jetzt entferntwerden. Hört also auf zu heulen und tragt es mit fassung.
Ich persönlich halte es so das ich von gildenmitgliedern und freunden nix verlange. Für alle anderen sind meine portale nicht umsonst und fertig. das war immer so und wird auch so bleiben


----------



## Mcpalabum (20. Oktober 2010)

Also mein main selber ist ein magier und ganz ehrlich wer eine rune hat oder mir die 20 silber ersetzt zu mir kommt und ich nur eine blöde taste klicke der bekommt es auch weil man ja doch irgendwie twinkt und ab und an selber einen port braucht und dann auf einen magier hofft der es genauso sieht wie man selbst ich finde es schade womit manche es versuchen sich zu bereichern es ist ein spiel und ein spiel sollte spass machen und ich glaube es wird keinem weh tun mal ein knöpfchen mehr zu drücken :-) 

ganz liebe Grüsse Mcpalabum/Mcmagic


----------



## trolldich (20. Oktober 2010)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Man merkt wie viele hier erst mit den addons angefangen haben. Ihr seit viel zu verwöhnt. Vor BC gab es die portale auch nur beim mage. Die portale in Shat und Dalaran haben diese fähigkeit doch recht sinnfrei gemacht daher find ichs gut das die jetzt entferntwerden.


naja man war kaum eingelogt schon hatte man 20 /w nach portalen oder wasser , viele mages auch ich haben das ignoriert mit der zeit . vorallem wen es wieder so künstler giebt die ein addon nutzen das es an alle magier gleichzeitig wispert . als multiboxer sieht man das sofort wen alle zeitgleich das selbe /w bekommen .

ach ja es fehlt die option - ich bin multiboxer und habe immer einen mage -


----------



## Klobbireturns (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Was ihr alle für Probleme habt...
> Ich für meinen Teil brauche insgesamt nur 1x ein Portal pro Char, um nach Dala zu gehen und den Ruhestein dort abzulegen.
> Gold muss ich auch nicht dafür blechen, da die lieben Gildenkollegen das kostenlos machen.
> 
> Die anderen sind einfach nur faul und warten 10min für einen Weg, der höchstens 5min beansprucht, das sollte man sich mal überlegen.



Mh....

SCHRITT 1 : Lesen
SCHRITT 2 : Denken
SCHRITT 3: Posten oder nicht, freie Entscheidung.... aber vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht ist dir entgangen worum dieser Thread geht....

Na bei 1 und 2 ein Fail ?

Tja dann werd glücklich in Dalaran hab Spaß auf dem , ab Dezember vertaubenden Kontinent Nordend ODER

nehm jedentag das Schiff nach Kalimdor/Östliche Königreiche und vielleicht , aber auch nur vielleicht bringt Blizz ja dann iwann ma ne Pendlerpauschale ,wenn die von Nordend jedentag rüberschipperst um deine Dailys zu machen.




in diesem Sinne Hoffe ich das Gott heute neben ner Menge Wasser auch n bissl hirn vom Himmel fallen lässt.Wie jeden Tag :-P


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Zeit bleibt werde ich mir auf meinem aktuellen Server noch 'nen zweiten Mage hochspielen (wäre insgesamt der zweite), und mit dem würde ich es dann so machen:
~ Whispers à la "Mahc mall ein podal nahc dalran!!11" ignorier ich
~ Whispers à la "Machst du pls Portal nach xy" beantworte ich damit das es 5 - 10 Gold kostet (Ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch dann die allgemeinen Preise sein werden ^^)

Aber irre viel Geld will ich eigentlich nicht verlangen...ich hab nur keinen Bock wem für die Rune 'nen Portal zu machen aber vorher noch 10 Jahre warten zu müssen damit die Person mich findet ._.


----------



## Autumna (20. Oktober 2010)

ich mache das auch so. wer freundlich fragt, bekommt ein portal. das trinkgold schlage ich dann meistens aus, weil ichs übertrieben finde, für so ne popelrune gold oder silber haben zu wollen. mein gott, diese paar silber, da bezahle ich ja bei 1x wipen um einiges mehr. und wer unfreundlich fragt bekommt sowieso keine antwort, so einfach ist das. ich bin auf nem RP server, und wenn dann kommt "hi, port dala plx" (hier bitte noch schreibfehler einfügen) antworte ich auch mal "tut mir leid, ich verstehe euch nicht, was habt ihr gesagt?" dann kommt meistens sowas wie "lol^^ ey muss nach dala mach ma port!" dann hat der eh verkackt.

zudem sollten nicht-magier auch mal verstehen, dass man nicht immer gleich springen kann, wenn man angeflüstert wird. man muss ja nur mal 30 minuten in orgrimmar stehen und wird insgesamt 10 mal um ein portal gebeten, das kann auch ganz schön nerven, wenn man zb grad mit der wucherbude beschäftigt ist oder so. wenn das wirklich NOCH schlimmer werden sollte, dann weiß ich auch nicht was ich mache... zumal ich das eh nicht verstehe; mit meinen anderen chars brauchte ich bisher nur 1x ein portal um meinen ruhestein nach dalaran zu legen, sonst NIE.

das mit der mafia halte ich auch für übertrieben, ich würde da nicht mitmachen, schließlich hat man ja auch "ruf zu verlieren"


----------



## j-gordon-s (20. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Nichtmagier. Wie werdet mit der Goldgier umgehen?



Sollte ich wirklich mal ein Portal benötigen, werde ich mich einfach an einen Magier wenden der kein Arschloch ist.


----------



## Cathalina (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele auch einen mage und solange ich freundlich gefragt werde, bekommt derjenige auch ein Portal, dass nicht 50g kostet. natürlich freut man sich, wenn man die rune erstattet bekommt, aber man kann den mafiamagiern auch entgegenwirkeln, je mehr magier nicht diese abzockermethoden durchziehen, desto weniger werden diegeldzocker damit durchkommen ...


----------



## Levahna (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich gut dran erinnern, hatten wir ja schon mal.


Keine zwei Minuten in SW ohne Anfrage...
Magier durchstöbert das AH. 
Whisper: "Kannst Du mir bitte ein Portal machen?"
"Ja klar - komm bitte ins AH"
Portal erledigt

Wieder dem AH gewidmet.
 - wo war ich stehengeblieben? Ach ja, Steine suchen -
Nächster Whisper - dasselbe Spiel

Beim dritten sagst Du dann schon: 
"Moment bitte, ich suche gerade was im AH."
Antwort: "Stell Dich nicht so an für die 10 Sekunden ich zahle auch Gold."
"Ich will kein Gold, aber Du bist schon der Dritte und ich suche was."
"Nun mach doch mal eben"
"Nein, du wartest jetzt bitte"
"Scheiß Magier"

Andere Variante:
"Machst Du mir ein Portal nach Dala?"
"Ja, wenn Du mir eine Rune der Portale mitbringst"
"Rune der Portale? wtf? Ich zahl dir 5 Gold"
"Nope, bring die Rune mit und gut ist"
"Von 5 Gold kannst Du Dir nen Arsch voll Runen selber kaufen"
"Nein Schätzelein, die kaufst DU oder es gibt kein Portal"
"Scheiß Magier.......öhm wo ist der Reagenzienhändler?"

Nach gefühlten 30 Whispers in 15 Minuten.....Liebe Leute, ich wollte eigentlich was ganz anderes in SW.....
war ich Stammgast in Darnassus


----------



## mordusXD (20. Oktober 2010)

mal ganz ehrlich wer port von magier braucht is selber schuld und sollte so viel zahlen müssen, da
1. von if nach sw (oder umgekehrt) bin ich teilweise mit greif oder Tiefenbahn schneller als wenn ich mir nen magier suche.
2. was exodar und darnassus angeht was will ich denn da? (und selbst wenn ich da hin will ist schiff manchmal schneller und unkomlizierter)



der einzige port den ich mir mal "gönne" ist nach theramor um von dort nach menthil zu fahren.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Dann wenn man die 85 erreicht hat macht man doch sowieso nur 2 Sachen, Farmen und auf Dungeoneinladungen
> warten.


Wenn das alles wäre hätte ich WoW schon vor 5 Jahren aufgegeben.


----------



## Redday (20. Oktober 2010)

mein main ist ein mage und ich werde das mit den portalen genau so handhaben wie bisher.
wenn ich nett gebeten werde, mache ich selbstverständlich eines. kostenlos.
wenn mir jemand unbedingt gold aufdrängt, auch ok.

leute, die ihre anfrage ohne gruß und bitte formulieren, werden einfach ignoriert.
egal wieviel gold sie anbieten.

die leute sollen lernen, dass gold nicht mangelnde umgangsformen aufwiegt.


----------



## Mimina (20. Oktober 2010)

Maginimma schrieb:


> warum stellst du das denn als TG wenn du im grundegenommen VERLANGST, dass sie dir Gold bezahlen sollen, sonst würden sie in deiner Ignore-Liste landen. Das ist das Falscheste was man machen kann.
> 
> Erwarten ist kein Pflichtgefühl!
> 
> ...


----------



## faraway (20. Oktober 2010)

Da für die meisten Portale ein Magier ausreicht, der Stufe 40 erreicht hat, wird es dafür weit mehr Auswahl geben. Ich schätze, die "Kleinen" werden tendenziell billiger sein.


----------



## Mimina (20. Oktober 2010)

faraway schrieb:


> Da für die meisten Portale ein Magier ausreicht, der Stufe 40 erreicht hat, wird es dafür weit mehr Auswahl geben. Ich schätze, die "Kleinen" werden tendenziell billiger sein.




wer in die beta spielt sollte eigentlich den preisanstieg gemerkt haben. momentan liegt er bei 20-50 g


----------

